# بتعمل اية دلوقتى ههههه



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

بقلمى مش منقول 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد فكرة جديدة لذيذة 

بعد مواضيع الصراعات المصروعة 
والحوارات الدامية 
والوصفات اللى ما تقولش لعدوك عليها 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نريح شوية بموضوع 

محتاج مشاركتكم  شباب 


بتعمل اية دلوقتى   يا عفريت 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يعنى الاجابة المنطقية 

قاعد على المنتدى 

اية ياربى العما الحيسى دة 

ماسك الماوس والكيبورد  تشرفنا يا سيدى 


اة وجنب كدة بتعمل اية 


نقول بالامثال 

يعنى 

انا بتصفح المنتدى المصفح ههههههههههههه

ومشغلة  موسيقى ينى 

والتلفزيون على سبيس تون 

وعلى النار عشاء العيال 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هتشاركوا ولا نقفلوة 


رايكم شباب 

بتعمل اية دلوقتى


----------



## alaakamel30 (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*




> ومشغلة موسيقى ينى
> 
> والتلفزيون على سبيس تون
> 
> وعلى النار عشاء العيال


*منتهى التناقض*
*هههههههههههههههههه*


> بتعمل اية دلوقتى يا عفريت


*بأشرب سيجارة وشاى بنعناع ومشغل كاس العالم*
*وشوية وهقوم اخد حمام وأروح ع السجن قصدى المكتب*
*بس أنا مش عفريت..مش عفريــــــــــــــــت*


*ربنا يرحمنا من تحليل الشخصية والفضول وعمايله والصيف وبلاويه واللى بيجرى فيه والكل كليلة*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

بضرب قهوه حد يشرب ؟


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

عملت ليمونادة 
وغيرت 
بسمع موسيقى جيتارات 

وقاعدة لكم 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

بشرب شاى 
وكمان ساعتين هنزل على الشغل ​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



alaakamel30 قال:


> ومشغلة موسيقى ينى
> 
> والتلفزيون على سبيس تون
> 
> ...


 

:download:


اى خدعة  مش احسن من رد السجون قصدى المكاتب قصدى القصايد الملغزة 

يووووووووووووووووووووووووووة 

قصدى بقى اللى اقصدة وخلاص 
اف صيف حر  حر


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



kokoman قال:


> بشرب شاى
> وكمان ساعتين هنزل على الشغل ​



هو شغلك بالليل يابني


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+ Cupid + قال:


> بضرب قهوه حد يشرب ؟


 

:download:

طيب لية يا بنى 

تضرب القهوة عملتلك اية  المسكينة 

من قلة الموبيلات اللى عايزة الحرق يعنى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## alaakamel30 (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> اى خدعة مش احسن من رد السجون قصدى المكاتب قصدى القصايد الملغزة
> ...


أنا رد سجون
:smil8::smil8:


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



KOKOMAN قال:


> بشرب شاى
> 
> 
> وكمان ساعتين هنزل على الشغل ​


 

:download:

شغل اية اللى انت جاى تقول علية 

انت عارف قبلة معنى الاجازة اللى لسة قايل عليها 

بالموضوع اللى فات اية هة اية 



الزهايمر وصل للشباب يا جدعان 

لاحول العالم


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



كليمو قال:


> هو شغلك بالليل يابني


 
يسسس 
من الساعه 10 بليل لغايه 10الصبح 
بس مش مستمر كل يوم فى نفس الميعاد
يعنى يوم بليل ويوم اجازه 
ليله اه وليله لاء ​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



alaakamel30 قال:


> أنا رد سجون
> :smil8::smil8:


 
:download:

بعد الشر ان شاءللة كل الموكلين يارب 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش حضرتك اللى بتقول 



*بأشرب سيجارة وشاى بنعناع ومشغل كاس العالم*
*وشوية وهقوم اخد حمام *



*وأروح ع السجن *



*قصدى المكتب*
*بس أنا مش عفريت..مش عفريــــــــــــــــت*




الزهايمر مش سايب حد حتى الثلاثين يا ولداة 
دة لسة كان زى الفل 

وكاتب قصيدة محدش فاهمها 


اكتر من كدة وبيشيل ربنا 

صلى كدة  وربنا بجد بجد بينجى كل المتكلين علية 

هتخف ما تخفش هتخف 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> شغل اية اللى انت جاى تقول علية
> 
> ...


 
اجازه من الدراسه اه 
لان الدراسه خلصت 
لكن مايمنعش انى اشتغل :smil16:​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> طيب لية يا بنى
> 
> ...




هههههههه اهو نضرب القهوه بدل ما نضرب الزباين


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



كليمو قال:


> هو شغلك بالليل يابني


 

:download:

يا كليمو فوت كوكو لسة واخد افراج  من الامتحانات 
صحيح متراقب 
بس فترة وهتعدى بعون اللة


----------



## alaakamel30 (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*انا قلت أروح ع السجن مش خارج من السجن *
*يعنى من الآخر مش رد سجون*
*أما عن الزهايمر لو بيصيب فى التلاتين يبقى انا نجيت منه من سنين لكن سمعت انه ليه انتكاسة فى الأربعين *
*تفتكرى الكلام ده صحيح؟ ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+ Cupid + قال:


> هههههههه اهو نضرب القهوه بدل ما نضرب الزباين


 
هههههههههه
زبنها ايه القهوه بس يا مون
اضرب الزباين 30:
ولو محتاج مساعده قولى :crazy_pil​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> يا كليمو فوت كوكو لسة واخد افراج من الامتحانات
> صحيح متراقب
> بس فترة وهتعدى بعون اللة


 
يارب تعدى على خير ​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+ Cupid + قال:


> هههههههه اهو نضرب القهوه بدل ما نضرب الزباين


 
:download:

شوف يابنى 

لو واحد ومراتة اضرب مراتة هيهيص لك شوية لزوم الشغل 

واهة كلة شهرة للمحل 

بس  يبعت لك جواب شكر 



لو اتنين بيحبوا فى بعض 
اضربهم هما التنين 

فهيفوقوا كدة من المصيبة اللى كانوا هيقعوا فيها لقدر اللة واتجوزوا 

برضة خير 




انما القهوة ذنبها اية 

زمنها بردت اطلب غيرها على حساب مييييييييييييين 

مارسللينو طبعا 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههه
> زبنها ايه القهوه بس يا مون
> اضرب الزباين 30:
> ولو محتاج مساعده قولى :crazy_pil​



ههههههههههههههههههه

متقلقش اخوك يسد مع التخين:smil16:


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



alaakamel30 قال:


> أنا رد سجون
> :smil8::smil8:


 
ههههههههههه
حرام عليكى يا اسماشيل اللى بتعمليه فى الراجل :hlp:​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



alaakamel30 قال:


> *انا قلت أروح ع السجن مش خارج من السجن *
> *يعنى من الآخر مش رد سجون*
> *أما عن الزهايمر لو بيصيب فى التلاتين يبقى انا نجيت منه من سنين لكن سمعت انه ليه انتكاسة فى الأربعين *
> *تفتكرى الكلام ده صحيح؟ ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


 

:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

متر صحيح وانا اللى كنت فاكراك شبر 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+ Cupid + قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> متقلقش اخوك يسد مع التخين:smil16:


 
تمام يا ريس 
الله ينور 30:​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> شوف يابنى
> 
> ...




شوفى يا ماما

 اكيد الحساب هيبقى عندك
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



KOKOMAN قال:


> يارب تعدى على خير ​


 

:download:

امشى صح يحتار المحامين فيك 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> 
> حرام عليكى يا اسماشيل اللى بتعمليه فى الراجل :hlp:​


 

:download:

يا ابنى ما يصعبش عليك محامى 

هوة اللى بيعملوة فى الناس شوية 
هما والدكاترة وضباط الشرطة 


يالا 

شوطة 



وتخليهم لينا احنا مسيحين بنحب حتى المحامين والدكاترة وضباط الشرطة


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> امشى صح يحتار المحامين فيك
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

ههههههههههه
للعلم فقط : نص العائله عندنا محاميين :t9:​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+ Cupid + قال:


> شوفى يا ماما
> 
> اكيد الحساب هيبقى عندك
> هههههههههههههههههه


 
:download:

يا بابا وانا مالى 

هوة انا اللى بضرب 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حاجة عجينة عجينة


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> يا ابنى ما يصعبش عليك محامى
> 
> ...


 
عايزه الصراحه 
عندك حق 
بس مش كل المحامين ​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> 
> للعلم فقط : نص العائله عندنا محاميين :t9:​


 

:download:

واحنا ربع العيلة لواءات شرطة بجد مش ههههههههههه
والربع الباقى محامين ومهندسين 
والباقيين دكاترة 


اى خدمة تشرفنا كوكو


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> يا بابا وانا مالى
> 
> ...





وطيب ومال مارسيلينو منا اللى بضرب يبقى الحساب عندى
عشان ميبقاش عجينه وشغل الصراصير ده هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



KOKOMAN قال:


> عايزه الصراحه
> 
> عندك حق
> 
> بس مش كل المحامين ​


 

:download:

ايوة كدة المراقبة عاملة شغل زى الفل 

خلاص 

يا عشمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوى 


ربنا هدى كوكو روح انت اتعشى مع ولادك 

لا المخنوق تاب واناب 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههه


----------



## MATTEW (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*حاليا باكل لبان *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> واحنا ربع العيلة لواءات شرطة بجد مش ههههههههههه
> والربع الباقى محامين ومهندسين
> ...


 
ههههههههههههه
لا انا بتكلم جد
ده نص العائله بس 
وباقى العائله رجال اعمال
ومقاولين 
انا اللى تشرفت 
ربنا يجعلنا ربعهم بس مش عايز كتير :t30:​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+ Cupid + قال:


> وطيب ومال مارسيلينو منا اللى بضرب يبقى الحساب عندى
> عشان ميبقاش عجينه وشغل الصراصير ده هههههههههههههههههههه


 

:download:

مش صديق ودة ضرب يبقى هتستعين بصديق 
وبعدين اية دة يابنى 

تؤتؤ تؤ 

بتقول على مارسللينو عجينة وصراصير 


انزلوا بالرقابة بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز 


ايوة 

مشرف اشنقوووووووووووووووووووووووة 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *حاليا باكل لبان *​


 

:download:

طبعا دة بدل العشاء 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mattew قال:


> *حاليا باكل لبان *​



شيكلتس ولا سماره ؟


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> ايوة كدة المراقبة عاملة شغل زى الفل
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه
الحمد لله هروح شغلى سليم :crazy_pil
اشكرك يارب ​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> مش صديق ودة ضرب يبقى هتستعين بصديق
> وبعدين اية دة يابنى
> ...



احلى حاجه فى الضرب نستعين بصديقه مش صديق هههههههههههههههههههههههه

وانا مش بقول على مارسيلينو اى حاجه انتى اللى جبتيى سيرته شكلك بتحبيه اؤى

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MATTEW (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> طبعا دة بدل العشاء
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههههههههههه

يس الدكتور كاتبلي 4 كيلو لبان قبل الغذاء و 2 كيلو بعد العشاء و الشفاء بعد 20 سنه 

*


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> الحمد لله هروح شغلى سليم :crazy_pil
> 
> اشكرك يارب ​


 

:download:


وترجع بالف سلامة 

تقول لنا بتعمل اية جنب النت 

انت متراقب 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MATTEW (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+ cupid + قال:


> شيكلتس ولا سماره ؟




*ههههههههههههه سماره طبعا *


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> وترجع بالف سلامة
> ...


 
ههههههههههه
مصممه تعرفى يعنى 
بشرب شاى وقهوه جنب النت:t30:​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+ Cupid + قال:


> احلى حاجه فى الضرب نستعين بصديقه مش صديق هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> وانا مش بقول على مارسيلينو اى حاجه انتى اللى جبتيى سيرته شكلك بتحبيه اؤى
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه


 

:download:

صديقة 

ممممممممممممممممم

ممكن بقى 

المقدسة سندريللا 

بونبوناية 

مرمورة يسوع 


كانوا قالوا انكم اخوات 

الاخت بتبان فى الخناقات 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مارسللينو اة طبعا زميل عزيز


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mattew قال:


> *ههههههههههههه سماره طبعا *




جرب كلورتس هيعجبك بس كلورتس مش كلوركس هههههههههههه


----------



## MATTEW (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههه
> مصممه تعرفى يعنى
> بشرب شاى وقهوه جنب النت:t30:​



*غلط ضارين بالصحه لازم سجاير جمبيهم هههههههههه *​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *ههههههههههههه سماره طبعا *


 

:download:

*طيب وبتعيط لية *


----------



## MATTEW (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+ cupid + قال:


> جرب كلورتس هيعجبك بس كلورتس مش كلوركس هههههههههههه




*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا مبحبش كولوركس حراق هههههههه* ​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> صديقة
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه

شفتى شكلك مش مركزه يبقى تضربى قهوه عشان تركزى
بقول صديقه مش اخت ، كل دول اخواتى 

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mattew قال:


> *غلط ضارين بالصحه لازم سجاير جمبيهم هههههههههه *​


 
هههههههههههه
تأمر ياباشا اجربها جنبهم ادام مفيده ​


----------



## MATTEW (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> *طيب وبتعيط لية *



*بعيط ان ربنا يمد ايده و ينقذني من ضيقي *

:smi411:


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *لا مبحبش كولوركس حراق هههههههه*​


 

:download:

لو صعيدى 
















يبقى 





























بتمضغ 




























فحم 



















هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MATTEW (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههه
> تأمر ياباشا اجربها جنبهم ادام مفيده ​



*هههههههههههههههههههه تامر مين ياد يا كوكو *


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mattew قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا مبحبش كولوركس حراق هههههههه* ​




حلاوته فى حرقانه هههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mattew قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه تامر مين ياد يا كوكو *


 
هههههههههه
لا مش تامر 
تامر اللى هو مش تامر 
يوووووووووه 
نسيت 
قصدى انت تقول يعنى وانا مش انفذ 
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MATTEW (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+ cupid + قال:


> حلاوته فى حرقانه هههههههههههه



*لأ في غسيل المعده 

هههههههههههههههههههه 
*​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+ Cupid + قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شفتى شكلك مش مركزه يبقى تضربى قهوه عشان تركزى
> بقول صديقه مش اخت ، كل دول اخواتى
> ...


 

:download:

كوبتك مرمر 
سويتى كوكى 


اية رايك 

اقلب كمان ببروفيلك 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MATTEW (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



kokoman قال:


> هههههههههه
> لا مش تامر
> تامر اللى هو مش تامر
> يوووووووووه
> ...



*يا واد انا قصدي تامر حسني ههههههههه *​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *يا واد انا قصدي تامر حسني ههههههههه *​


 

:download:

دخلت فى الانساب 

هنا منتدى مافيهوش تامر حسنى 


فية كيوبيد 

كوكو 

متى 

روك 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> كوبتك مرمر
> سويتى كوكى
> ...




 برضه اخواتى 

متتعبيش نفسك فى البروفيل عشان قريب ممكن يتقفل  ههههههههههههههههه

مليش اصدقاء هنا كلهم اخواتى ههههههههههههههه


----------



## MATTEW (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> لو صعيدى
> يبقى
> ...


*

**لع    .........           *
​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+ Cupid + قال:


> برضه اخواتى
> 
> متتعبيش نفسك فى البروفيل عشان قريب ممكن يتقفل ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مليش اصدقاء هنا كلهم اخواتى ههههههههههههههه


 

:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههه

لم لك اصدقاء من المنتدى التانى 

يا ربى لسة كمان هندور لكم 


بقول 


ما تزعلش نفسك 


واتكل على اللة 



و






















اضرب القهوة احسن


----------



## MATTEW (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> دخلت فى الانساب
> 
> ...



*
و اسميشل كمان 

هههههههههههه و خلينا بعاد عن روك و الطاقم الاداري افضل يا اسميشل :smi411:
*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...




ههههههههههههه انا بعمل كده برضه

بس على فكره معنديش اصدقاء فى المنتدى التانى زى ما هنا اخواتى هناك برضه اخواتى

ههههههههههههه

الصدقات بتكون على ارض الواقع وليس الخيال :hlp:


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mattew قال:


> *
> و اسميشل كمان
> 
> هههههههههههه و خلينا بعاد عن روك و الطاقم الاداري افضل يا اسميشل :smi411:
> *




تصدق كده عيب ماله بس الطاقم الادارى هههههههههه


----------



## MATTEW (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+ cupid + قال:


> تصدق كده عيب ماله بس الطاقم الادارى هههههههههه



*قبل مرد ايقاف كام يوم الأول ههههههههههههههههه *


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+ Cupid + قال:


> ههههههههههههه انا بعمل كده برضه
> 
> بس على فكره معنديش اصدقاء فى المنتدى التانى زى ما هنا اخواتى هناك برضه اخواتى
> 
> ...


 
:download:

ما تفتحنيش قى الوجيعة 

معاك حق كيوبيد 

نشنت ونشانك رشق 


 الصداقات بتكون على ارض *الواقع* 

على النت كلنا زمايل وزميلات  

نتحاور حوار عقول 

ونتلاقى بمحبة الملك المسيح


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *و اسميشل كمان *
> 
> *هههههههههههه و خلينا بعاد عن روك و الطاقم الاداري افضل يا اسميشل :smi411:*


 

:download:


حاضر يا متى 

مع ان 

روك حبيب الملايين 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد على فكرة الراجل دة جبل 

بجد بروفيلة كرهنى فى ادارة المنتديات 

اية كم المشاكل اللى بيحلها دة 


بجد ربنا يقوية


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> ما تفتحنيش قى الوجيعة
> 
> ...




اى خدعه يلا فكرة موضوع ببلاش اهو 

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mattew قال:


> *قبل مرد ايقاف كام يوم الأول ههههههههههههههههه *




متقلقش اللى خلاك عضو مبارك يخليكى عضو بشرطه ههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *قبل مرد ايقاف كام يوم الأول ههههههههههههههههه *


 
:download:

لا ما تردش 
لحسن الاصفر يشتغل 

الموضوع عن بتعملوا اية دلوقتى 


فبتعملوا اية دلوقتى 


خلصت فحم يوووة قصدى لبان


----------



## MATTEW (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> حاضر يا متى
> ...



*روك هو صخره المنتدي و المحور الرئيسي ليها و سنتر الدفاع و خط وسط الفريق 

( يارب يديني ترقيه علي الكلمتين دول احم احم ) 

هههههههههههههههههه

انا قصدي خلي الأداره في حالها منعا للتعرض الأيقاف 

*​


----------



## MATTEW (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+ cupid + قال:


> متقلقش اللى خلاك عضو مبارك يخليكى عضو بشرطه ههههههههههههه


*
**هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*مش فاهم *
​


----------



## MATTEW (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> لا ما تردش
> لحسن الاصفر يشتغل
> ...



*بعد اما خلصت الفحم هههههههه دلوقتي  بشرب عصير تانج *
​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+ Cupid + قال:


> اى خدعه يلا فكرة موضوع ببلاش اهو
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه


 

:download:

ايوة ايوة 

طلعوا روحى

كفاية اللى شفتة النهاردة هيكفينى نت للعمر الجاى كلة 


 وطلعوا لى سمعة 



كل ماحد يتكلم قدامى كلمتين 

اروح عملاهم موضوع 

كيوبيد 

هوة الملاك اسود لية 















ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MATTEW (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> هوة الملاك اسود لية



*كان جي من صلاح سالم خدله ضربه شمس هههههههههههههههههه مع الأعتذر لصاحب الصوره بدلا من الأيقاف الفوري *


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> ايوة ايوة
> 
> ...





هى مش سمعه دى حقيقه

ههههههههههههههههه

وبالنسبه للملاك اسود ليه

عشان بيعبر عن كل ما تحتويه الحياه من سواااااااااااااااااد

فلازم الملاك يبقى اسود
تفتكرى لو ملاك ابيض هيعرف يتعامل مع البشر دى ؟

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> *مش فاهم *​


 

:download:

بس تاخدوها جملة مش تحاسبونى قطاعى 


يبنى حد برضة بياخد على المشرفين 

وكمان عايز تفهم 

حسبى اللة


----------



## MATTEW (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> بس تاخدوها جملة مش تحاسبونى قطاعى
> 
> ...




*ايه ده انا بتهزق انا عمر محد قالي كده قبل كده ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mattew قال:


> *كان جي من صلاح سالم خدله ضربه شمس هههههههههههههههههه مع الأعتذر لصاحب الصوره بدلا من الأيقاف الفوري *




هههههههههههه براحتك يمعلم ولا اى ايقاف يعمنا

بس على فكره مش بحب الشمس هتلاقى السبب فى المشاركه اللى قبل دى


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *ايه ده انا بتهزق انا عمر محد قالي كده قبل كده ههههههههههههههه*


 

:download:


سلام لمتى مهدى النفوس 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MATTEW (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> سلام لمتى مهدى النفوس
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*مش فاهم برضه *

*حاسس ان ذكائي بيقل ههههههههه *​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *مش فاهم برضه *​
> *حاسس ان ذكائي بيقل ههههههههه *​


 


:download:

ادى اخرة اللعب مع المشرفين 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MATTEW (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> ادى اخرة اللعب مع المشرفين
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه *

*مش فاهم برضه *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mattew قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *مش فاهم برضه *
> 
> *حاسس ان ذكائي بيقل ههههههههه *​




انا افهمك انت اخدت المشاركه على نفسك مع انها موجه للمشرفين

و انا مرديتش حقناً للدماء هههههههههه

بس انت رديت اسمشيال فهمت انك بتولع الدنيا و فهمت انى انا مفهمتش المشاركه 

هههههههههههه

يا ترى انت فهمت حاجه دلوقتى

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## MATTEW (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+ cupid + قال:


> انا افهمك انت اخدت المشاركه على نفسك مع انها موجه للمشرفين
> 
> و انا مرديتش حقناً للدماء هههههههههه
> 
> ...



*انجليزي ده يا مورسي *​


----------



## MATTEW (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*منعا للفهم الخاطيء انا جايب 94 % في ثانويه عامه *

*بس يظهر اللي ان افيه دلوقتي من الحر هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mattew قال:


> *منعا للفهم الخاطيء انا جايب 94 % في ثانويه عامه *
> 
> *بس يظهر اللي ان افيه دلوقتي من الحر هههههههههههههههههه*​




انت متاكد من الرقم ده هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+ Cupid + قال:


> هى مش سمعه دى حقيقه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 

:download:

برضة لا يصح الاالصحيح 

مهما عانى


----------



## MATTEW (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+ cupid + قال:


> انت متاكد من الرقم ده هههههههههههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه *

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*ده اللي مكتوب في الشهاده *

*حد يقدر يعترض علي الحكومه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه *​
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> ...


 



:download:


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

الحكومة هية اللى بتعترض 

94% دة بقى يعادل بالنظام الجديد للفهم العالى للعلم الحديث 


49 %


هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ابنى لما جاب 94%

دخل هندسة خاص 

تخيل


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

بتعمل اية دلوقتى 

بقالى معاكم بالموضوع  هنا 
من 4 و 58 دقيقة   حتى 6 و55 دقيقة 
بتوقيت الدنمارك 



لان بالقاهرة مصر الساعة 8 و 55  دقيقة 

ساعتين قرفاكم ههههههههههههههههه



هاعمل اية 

هروح اضايق بقية المنتدى 
بكام موضوع 

واخد ردود احمممممممممممم

وارجع ليكم تانى 


شكرا لكل من يشارك 

هوة المنتدى دة مافيهوش بنات 


احممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

بقرأ موضوعك هههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

انا بذاكر ملاقيش حد يجى يذاكر معايا ويجبر بخاطرى :d​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> هوة المنتدى دة مافيهوش بنات
> 
> 
> احممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم




نحن هنا :warning:
بس اية الحكاية البنات معاكى بقا :t9:​​


----------



## MATTEW (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*


*


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> الحكومة هية اللى بتعترض
> 
> ...


*

انا بتهزق لتاني مره و انا مس هسكت المرادي 
هههههههههههههه 





ابنى لما جاب 94%

دخل هندسة خاص 

تخيل 

أنقر للتوسيع...


محدش في البلد دي بياخد حقه 

افشل نظام هو نظام التقدير للدرجات الكليه 

المفروض يشوفم الماده اللي هو متفوق فيها مثلا و يقدرم علي اساسها الكليه 

عموما ربنا معاه يا اسميشيل *


----------



## MATTEW (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> بتعمل اية دلوقتى
> 
> بقالى معاكم بالموضوع  هنا
> من 4 و 58 دقيقة   حتى 6 و55 دقيقة
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه *

*انا دخلت اريح صوابع رجلي احم اقصد  صوابع ايدي شويه من الكتابه *
​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

بتعمل اية دلوقتى 

خليت الجهاز هيبرنيت 

وقعدت اصلى وبدموع كثيرة جدا 

وربنا ريحنى 

قلت اجى ازهقكم بقى 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> بقرأ موضوعك هههههههههه


 
:download:

ايوة كدة هلوا هلوا 

برضة البنات طعم تانى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> نحن هنا :warning:​
> 
> بس اية الحكاية البنات معاكى بقا :t9:​​


 



سندريلا2009 قال:


> انا بذاكر ملاقيش حد يجى يذاكر معايا ويجبر بخاطرى :d​


 

:download:


انا ذاكرت اول مرة سندريلا 
وبعدين المواد اللى ما كنتش بذاكرها 

ذاكرتها بضمير وملخصات 

وحفظتها مع اولادى 

ليس مرة ولا تنين بل 3 مرات  


تحبى اسّمع ليكى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا معاكى سندريلا اعلى التقديرات حبيبتى 

قلبى عندك يا بنتى 

هتخلصى امتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


وحشتنا شقاوتك بالموضوعات والمنتدى يا مقدسة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> ايوة كدة هلوا هلوا
> 
> ...


*اصل قرايت في مجلة سودانية *
*ان الجنس ناعم ناعم والجنس الخشن خشن هههههههههههه*
*برضه الموضوع يبقي له حس من غير البناتيت تيت تيت تيت30:*​


----------



## Twin (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*هههههههههههه*
*موضوع خفيف يا أسماشيل ولذيذ*

*أنا بقي علشان دمي محروق موت موت بسبب .....*
*مولع سيجارة ومعايا شاي ومشغل ترنيمة شعبك شعبك بتاعت ناصف صبحي في شريط مصر ال مش عارف أسمه عندي ع اللاب توب  أه وبكلم كيوبيد وكاندي ع الياهوو ههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



Twin قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *موضوع خفيف يا أسماشيل ولذيذ*
> 
> *أنا بقي علشان دمي محروق موت موت بسبب .....*
> *مولع سيجارة ومعايا شاي ومشغل ترنيمة شعبك شعبك بتاعت ناصف صبحي في شريط مصر ال مش عارف أسمه عندي ع اللاب توب  أه وبكلم كيوبيد وكاندي ع الياهوو ههههههههه*​




:smil16:


----------



## oesi no (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*انا بسمع وعظة انا سوداء وجميلة 
وبحاول اكون هادى قدر المستطاع
لكن من جوه بغللللللى 
*​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اصل قرايت في مجلة سودانية *
> 
> *ان الجنس ناعم ناعم والجنس الخشن خشن هههههههههههه*
> *برضه الموضوع يبقي له حس من غير البناتيت تيت تيت تيت30:*​


 

:download:

ازاى بقى دا انتم الخير والبركة 

اللى يعمل موضوع ما فيهوش بنات 

كانة ما كتبش 

واية تيت تيت تيت  

دى 

يا بنتى يادوب جايبة المصرى 

لغتكم الشبابى دى بتوة فيها 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


وبتعملى اية يا ست روكا 

اية هة اية 


هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ponponayah (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*باكل لب وبشرب بيبسى 
حد ياخد ​*


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



Twin قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> 
> *موضوع خفيف يا أسماشيل ولذيذ*​
> *أنا بقي علشان دمي محروق موت موت بسبب .....*
> ...


 

:download:


اقولك حاجة بس تنسى الاصفر 

وتاخدها كلها على بعضها 

بصراحة حوارات كثيرة تحرق الدم 

بس مش لدرجة الانتحار بسيجارة 


ومعاك خير اللهم اجعلة خير 

ناصف صبحى وكيوبيد وكاندى 




يبقى 









على بركة اللة 


















انتحر ياعم بلا قلبة دماغ 


قال سجاير قال 





ربنا يهديك واخلص مرة واحدة مش قطاعى بالسجاير 



 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> ازاى بقى دا انتم الخير والبركة
> 
> ...


*الله يخليكي :smil16:*
*تيت دي بقا كمالة بناتيت هههههههههههههههههههه *
*بصي يا ستي بكلم البت بوني30: والحمد الله كل شوية النت بيفصل بركتها بقا:11azy:*​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



oesi_no قال:


> *انا بسمع وعظة انا سوداء وجميلة *
> 
> *وبحاول اكون هادى قدر المستطاع*
> *لكن من جوه بغللللللى *​


 

:download:


لية بتغللى لية 
هة لية لية لية 

يعنى مش شايفاك فى مواضيعى اللى تفور الدم 


فبتغللى لية  




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

الأعتراف بالحق فضيله
مش كوني بشرب سجاير يبقي انتحر .... صليلي


----------



## ponponayah (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> صديقة
> 
> ...






*امممممم مين جاب اسمى:smil16:
اسميشيال
ماتخليكى طيبة اول ما تفتكرينى تفتكرينى بضرب
ومن مين  من مينا :smil8:
لية بس كدا 
شكلنا مش هيعمر مع بعض على فكرة :t9:*​


----------



## sony_33 (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*انا بمسح عنية
علشان مدمع من البرد
هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## دوق دوق (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*سلامو عليكو​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



دوق دوق قال:


> *سلامو عليكو​*


*سنامو عليكو:t9:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> انا ذاكرت اول مرة سندريلا
> ...





صليلى بقلب جامد عشان اتخرج واقعدلكم :t30:

اما من ناحية التقديرات فا انا مش وش ذلك خالص :hlp:

اما من  ناحية الخلصان فامعاكى لشهر 7 كدة

هى لحقت توحشك دة انا لسة متشاقة معاكى فى موضوع من كام يوم​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



ponponayah قال:


> *باكل لب وبشرب بيبسى ​*
> 
> *حد ياخد *​


 

:download:

انا  انا 

بعشق اللب والببسى 

نشنتى بونبنة ونشانك رشق 

اطلبى اللى نفسك فية بس شوية لب وببسى بليييييييييييييييييييييز 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*



هى لحقت  توحشك دة انا لسة متشاقة معاكى فى موضوع من كام يوم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*وانا وانا وحشتني يا بت انتي يا بت ههههههههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



دوق دوق قال:


> *سلامو عليكو​*




دوق دوق
ازيك يا عم
ليك وحشة والله
القهوة بتسلم عليك :hlp:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> انا  انا
> 
> ...




*معلش بقا يا ايمي*
*انا اللي اخدتهم من كام مشاركة فاتو هههههههههههههههههه:t30:*​


----------



## ponponayah (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



> هوة المنتدى دة مافيهوش بنات
> 
> 
> احممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم



*تؤتؤتؤ قولى المنتدى مليان بنات
احمممممممممممممممم *​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *الله يخليكي :smil16:*
> 
> *تيت دي بقا كمالة بناتيت هههههههههههههههههههه *
> *بصي يا ستي بكلم البت بوني30: والحمد الله كل شوية النت بيفصل بركتها بقا:11azy:*​


 

:download:

يا بنتى وانتى تطولى بونبة بحالها تكلمك 

النت ما استحملش الكرامة الكبيرة دى 

لان لما بتظهر الشمس بتختفى وصلات النت 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



ponponayah قال:


> *تؤتؤتؤ قولى المنتدى مليان بنات
> احمممممممممممممممم *​


*طب حتي شوفي المتواجدين في الموضوع*
*كلهم بنات مش حلوين دول:t9:*​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



Twin قال:


> الأعتراف بالحق فضيله
> مش كوني بشرب سجاير يبقي انتحر .... صليلي


 

:download:

ربنا يروق بالك 
وينولك اللى فى بالك 


ربع جنية بقى 


يجعلة عامر توين  بية 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



ponponayah قال:


> *امممممم مين جاب اسمى:smil16:*
> *اسميشيال*
> *ماتخليكى طيبة اول ما تفتكرينى تفتكرينى بضرب*
> *ومن مين من مينا :smil8:*
> ...


 


:download:


لية بس كدة 

دة  انا  غلبانة والنبى والنبى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*




> صديقة
> 
> ممممممممممممممممم
> 
> ...



اسمى بتستلفوه كتير
هاخد رهن وبدل فاقد بعد كدة :d​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> يا بنتى وانتى تطولى بونبة بحالها تكلمك
> 
> ...


*نوووووووووووووووووووو دي بونبوناية المنتدي*
*العسولة جداااااااااااااااااااا*
*نو دي القمر بحاله*
*وحبة هوا بقا عايزة اوصلها حاجة:smil16:*​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



sony_33 قال:


> *انا بمسح عنية*
> 
> *علشان مدمع من البرد*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*​


 

:download:


تقريبا الساعة البيولوجية وترمومتر الحرارة 

مضروبين عندك 


برد اية الحرارة 36 


ولا قصدك تقول انك ابن عز وقاعد فى تكييف 
والحرارة - 36  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانا وانا وحشتني يا بت انتي يا بت ههههههههههه*​




روكاااااايتى حبيبتى
I miss you kteeeeeeeeeeeeeeer
ونفسى انطلكم  هناك 
بس المذاكرة تحكم :heat: ​


----------



## ponponayah (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> انا  انا
> 
> ...





*بس كدا اتفضلى اللب *







*والبيبسى كمان يا ستى*






*علشان بس تعرفى اننا بنات جدعة *​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



دوق دوق قال:


> *سلامو عليكو​*


 

:download:


سلام ليك دوق دوق 

بتعمل اية دلوقتى 

اتكلم المكان كلة محاصر 

شايفينك كلنا 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> صليلى بقلب جامد عشان اتخرج واقعدلكم :t30:​
> 
> اما من ناحية التقديرات فا انا مش وش ذلك خالص :hlp:​
> اما من ناحية الخلصان فامعاكى لشهر 7 كدة​
> ...


 

:download:

الغاليين المميزين اللى زيك اميرتى الجميلة 

بفتقدهم بجد 
وبافتقد مشاركاتهم 
وشقاوتهم 

وبحب مووووووووووووووت اشاغب معاهم 



بالنجاح والتوفيق 

وحاضر هصللى لك 

اوعى نعطلك سندريلا 

النت يتعوض يا بنتى 
انما الامتحان اللى بيروح مش بيرجع تانى


----------



## sony_33 (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> تقريبا الساعة البيولوجية وترمومتر الحرارة
> ...


*ابن عز مين الشر برة وبعيد
ههههههههههههههههههههه
قصدى انا قاعد تحت المروحة من الصبح واكيد لما خرجت الجو برد شوية صغننة
فبما انى حساس شوية اصبت بهذا الداء اللعين
معاكى كلينكس ولا استخدم الكم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> روكاااااايتى حبيبتى
> I miss you kteeeeeeeeeeeeeeer
> ونفسى انطلكم  هناك
> بس المذاكرة تحكم :heat: ​


*نعم يا سندريلا المنتدي30:*
*miss u akterrrrrrrr
معلش يا سكرة*
*الايام بينما هههههههههههه*​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> اسمى بتستلفوه كتير
> 
> هاخد رهن وبدل فاقد بعد كدة :d​


 


:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه

هههههههه

ومالة ادفع يا كيوبيد 


هوة اللى عاوز دعم صديقة 

ادفع بقى كيوبيد 

الاخوة مش ببلاش 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ponponayah (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> يا بنتى وانتى تطولى بونبة بحالها تكلمك
> 
> ...





*ربنا يخليكى يا اسمشيال
دا من زوقك بس *​


----------



## ponponayah (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> لية بس كدة
> ...




*خلاويص عفونا عنكى 
ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



ponponayah قال:


> *بس كدا اتفضلى اللب *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

:download:


اقر واعترف 
بكامل ارادتى 
ولست تحت تعذيب اللب والبيبيسى 

ان بالمنتدى هنا 

احلى بنات اخواتى وبناتى الغاليين عليا كلهم 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مساء الجدعنة والبنات الامورة 


تم بحمد اللة الاعتراف 


اللب والبيبسى بليييييييييييييييييييييز 


بونبوناية


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> الغاليين المميزين اللى زيك اميرتى الجميلة
> 
> ...





ميرسى ليكى بجد
بس دة من زوق حضرتك

وبلاش شقاوتى انا قوى عشان ببقى مصيبة لو فتحت :hlp:

ولو شاغبت مش بسكت بقا

واياكى متصليلش هعضلك ابنك ولا بنتك :smil16:
​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



sony_33 قال:


> *ابن عز مين الشر برة وبعيد*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *قصدى انا قاعد تحت المروحة من الصبح واكيد لما خرجت الجو برد شوية صغننة*
> ...


 

:download:


لا خلاص ما دام بتستخدم الكم 

تبقى من الرعايا الغلابة 

زيينا كلنا 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


عشماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوى 

خلصة من البرد 

بيقول متضايق هوة 

الحبل بلييييييييييييييييييييز 

بسرعة 

عشماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوى 


مش عاوزين زكام والمنتدى مش متطعم 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نعم يا سندريلا المنتدي30:*
> *miss u akterrrrrrrr
> معلش يا سكرة*
> *الايام بينما هههههههههههه*​




بينما وحيثما ولعل وكيفما :crazy_pil​


----------



## sony_33 (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> لا خلاص ما دام بتستخدم الكم
> ...



لا عشماوى مش ينفع انا عندى برد مش صداع
انا عايز مسرور احسن السيف هو الى ينفع فى الوقت دة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



ponponayah قال:


> *خلاويص عفونا عنكى *
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*​


 

:download:


ربنا يخليكى جلالة البنبوناية 

ويخللى هم لك يارب


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

بألف قصيدة ...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> بينما وحيثما ولعل وكيفما :crazy_pil​


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*الله علي اللغة العربية30:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...





مادام فيها كيوبد
منقدرشى افتح بوقى وااااااااااااااااااااصل
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
براحتك يا كبير :hlp::hlp:​


----------



## MATTEW (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> بتعمل اية دلوقتى
> 
> خليت الجهاز هيبرنيت
> 
> ...




*ياريت تصليلي كتير *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *الله علي اللغة العربية30:*​





طبعا يا اوختى
اهو حاجة نفلح فيها
بدل من مافيش :11azy:​​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



sony_33 قال:


> لا عشماوى مش ينفع انا عندى برد مش صداع
> 
> انا عايز مسرور احسن السيف هو الى ينفع فى الوقت دة
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 

:download:

لا ماهو انت ما تعرفش سونى 

اصل انا رومانسية وبقرف من الدم 

بقول عشمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوى انظف 


بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز 


عشماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوى 

الحبلين بسرعة 

الطلب عليك زاد 


بدل واحد بقوا تنين 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MATTEW (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



sony_33 قال:


> *انا بمسح عنية
> علشان مدمع من البرد
> هههههههههههههههههههه*​



*
فينه انا عايز احس بالبرد 

يعني لو انت بره مصر ابعتلي تذكره ابوس ايدك 

مش عارف انام من الحر هههههه 

دنا بدمع هنا من الحر *


----------



## اكليل الشوك (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*دايما مواضيعك جامدة جدا ايمى 

انا يا ايمى بتصفح منتدانا الجميل و بسمع التسبحة 

موضوع رائع جدا ربنا يا قمر​*


----------



## MATTEW (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*يا جماعه محدش يسلفني 2500 جنيه اجيب تكيف *


*مش عارف انام من الحر *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> طبعا يا اوختى
> اهو حاجة نفلح فيها
> بدل من مافيش :11azy:​​


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ايوة صووووووح يا بت:11azy:*​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



كليمو قال:


> بألف قصيدة ...


 

:download:

تحيا لبنان 

ت تعيش 

ت تعيش 

ت تعيش 

وطبعا مش هتنزلها بالمنتدى 

هتنزلها فى الكافية اللى عملت فية قصيدتك 

اللى كنت عاوز تبقى فيها جرسون 

لتكلم حبيبتك 

بس بقى اتخانقت انت والجرسون 

والجرسون اثبت جدارة واتمسك بوظيفتة 


وطلعت انت من المُولد
















كليمو ملك الجرسونات قصدى الرومانس 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *
> فينه انا عايز احس بالبرد
> 
> يعني لو انت بره مصر ابعتلي تذكره ابوس ايدك
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههه
دة كلنا كدة يا عم الحج
بس انا بدمع من الحر والمذاكرة
الاتنين تأثيرهم خرافى بجدد :heat:​​


----------



## ponponayah (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> ربنا يخليكى جلالة البنبوناية
> ...





*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يارب يا اوختى يا رب
وافرح بيهم كدا *​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *ياريت تصليلي كتير *


 

:download:

حااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضر


----------



## MATTEW (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> دة كلنا كدة يا عم الحج
> بس انا بدمع من الحر والمذاكرة
> الاتنين تأثيرهم خرافى بجدد :heat:​​


*

هههههههههههه

انا نفس الكلام مش عارف ازاكر خالص

معندكيش و النبي 2500 اجيب تكيف و هديهملك كمان 10 سنين *


----------



## ponponayah (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> دة كلنا كدة يا عم الحج
> بس انا بدمع من الحر والمذاكرة
> الاتنين تأثيرهم خرافى بجدد :heat:​​




*معلش سلامتك يا حبيبتى
هقول لدوق دوق بما انة هنا
يعملك نوعناع على حوسابى :hlp:*​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



اكليل الشوك قال:


> *دايما مواضيعك جامدة جدا ايمى ​*
> 
> *انا يا ايمى بتصفح منتدانا الجميل و بسمع التسبحة *​
> 
> *موضوع رائع جدا ربنا يا قمر*​


 

:download:


اللة التسبحة  دى عشقى 
خصوصا فى كيهك وليلة ابو غلمسيس 


شكرا اكليل الشوك لمرورك الجميل ومشاركتك الحلوة يا احلى حلوة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه شغلت التكييييييييييييييييييف*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههههه
> 
> ...





هههههههههههههههههههه
طب ما قولك حاجة احلى
هات انت 2500 اجيب التكيف
اخلص امتحانات وبعدين ابعتهولك :t30:​


----------



## sony_33 (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mattew قال:


> *
> فينه انا عايز احس بالبرد
> 
> يعني لو انت بره مصر ابعتلي تذكره ابوس ايدك
> ...



انا برة مصر طبعاااااااااا عايز تذكرة اقولك  اقطع تذكرة اسكندرية
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا معاك​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *يا جماعه محدش يسلفني 2500 جنيه اجيب تكيف *​
> 
> 
> *مش عارف انام من الحر *​


 

:download:


حضرتك الموضوع لجمع بتعمل اية دلوقتى 

مش لجمع التبرعات 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


يحّنن يا سيدى 

شوف روك 

اعتقد فاتح حساب هدايا تكييفات  لضحايا منكوبى الحر 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههه


----------



## MATTEW (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه شغلت التكييييييييييييييييييف*​


*
عيني فيه علي فكره :t9:

خدي بالك بقي احتمال ينفجر دلوقتي *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



ponponayah قال:


> *معلش سلامتك يا حبيبتى
> هقول لدوق دوق بما انة هنا
> يعملك نوعناع على حوسابى :hlp:*​





ياااااااااريت يا اوختى
وحبة تلج عشان اتلج شوية :hlp:​


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



ponponayah قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *يارب يا اوختى يا رب*
> 
> *وافرح بيهم كدا *​


 


:download:

بس كل دول 

ربنا يزيد ويبارك 

انا خايفة يقرقشوكى بونبوناية 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MATTEW (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> طب ما قولك حاجة احلى
> هات انت 2500 اجيب التكيف
> اخلص امتحانات وبعدين ابعتهولك :t30:​


*
ههههههههههههههههههه

انا اخر مره بصيت في المحفظه لقيت 2 جنيه 

يعني لو يكفوكي انا ممكن ابعتهملك هههههههههههههه *


----------



## sony_33 (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه شغلت التكييييييييييييييييييف*​


ياريت توجية ناحية الموضوع دة متبقيش انانية
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MATTEW (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



sony_33 قال:


> انا برة مصر طبعاااااااااا عايز تذكرة اقولك  اقطع تذكرة اسكندرية
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا معاك​



*فين اسكندريه دي ههههههههههههه *


----------



## MATTEW (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> حضرتك الموضوع لجمع بتعمل اية دلوقتى
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه فين روك انا عايز روك *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *
> عيني فيه علي فكره :t9:
> 
> خدي بالك بقي احتمال ينفجر دلوقتي *



*:yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:*

*بخرتك يا تكييفي من عين متي وامثاله:t30:*​


----------



## sony_33 (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mattew قال:


> *فين اسكندريه دي ههههههههههههه *


ومين قال اسكندرية
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه شغلت التكييييييييييييييييييف*​





عينى عينك كدة
وعلى الملا يا بت :smil8::smil8:​


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *فين اسكندريه دي ههههههههههههه *


 

:download:

اسكندرية دى بقى جنب اسيوط لزم 

انت تقطع تذكرة لاسيوط وتدعى لى 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MATTEW (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> عينى عينك كدة
> وعلى الملا يا بت :smil8::smil8:​



*تعالي نتحد يا سندريلا و نحط عنينا علي تكيفها و نفجرهولها ههههههههههههه *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



sony_33 قال:


> ياريت توجية ناحية الموضوع دة متبقيش انانية
> ههههههههههههههههههه​


*خلاص يا سوني*
*لو عايز تتكيف تعالي الساعة ب 5 جنيه والحسابة بتحسب30:*​


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

شباب 

بتعملوا اية دوقتى 

جاوبوا 

المكان كلة محاصر 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


انا بشرب مية مثلجة ومشغلة كلاسيك ميوزيك 
وبتابع معاكم


----------



## MATTEW (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *:yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:*
> 
> *بخرتك يا تكييفي من عين متي وامثاله:t30:*​





*هينفجر برضه هههههههههه في الأتحاد قوه *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا اخر مره بصيت في المحفظه لقيت 2 جنيه
> ...





دة انا اغنى منك على كدة :hlp:
يلا اهو اللى يجى من الصعايدة فايدة :t30:​


----------



## ponponayah (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> بس كل دول
> 
> ...





*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تؤتؤ لا تقلقى احنا رجالة برضو 
منتاكلش هههههههههه​*


----------



## sony_33 (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *خلاص يا سوني*
> *لو عايز تتكيف تعالي الساعة ب 5 جنيه والحسابة بتحسب30:*​



*ومالو الحر على الاقل الواحد يخس شوية اكتر مهو خاسس
هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> عينى عينك كدة
> وعلى الملا يا بت :smil8::smil8:​


*اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه هموت من الحر*
*الحرارة حضرتك عندنا 45 :smil8:*​


----------



## MATTEW (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> شباب
> 
> بتعملوا اية دوقتى
> 
> ...



*انا حاليا بحاول اعرف هي المروحه دي بتجيب هوا ولا بتلف و خلاص *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> اسكندرية دى بقى جنب اسيوط لزم
> 
> ...


*مالك بسيرة البلد نااااااااااااااااااااااو:t9:
*​


----------



## MATTEW (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



sony_33 قال:


> ومين قال اسكندرية
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​




*هههههههههههههههههه انت مش قلت مرسي مطروح من شويه *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *تعالي نتحد يا سندريلا و نحط عنينا علي تكيفها و نفجرهولها ههههههههههههه *


*تفجر مين يا عم الحج*
*يا ساااااااااااااااتر علي الحقد:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



sony_33 قال:


> *ومالو الحر على الاقل الواحد يخس شوية اكتر مهو خاسس
> هههههههههههههههههههه*​


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*سووووووووووووووووووونا:t30:*​


----------



## MATTEW (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *تفجر مين يا عم الحج*
> *يا ساااااااااااااااتر علي الحقد:smil8:*​



*هههههههههههههههه عموما هتشوفي 

اما جيتيش بكره تقوليلي يا متي سيب التكيف في حاله مبقاش انا متي هههههههههه *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *انا حاليا بحاول اعرف هي المروحه دي بتجيب هوا ولا بتلف و خلاص *


*بتهوي لنفسها:t30:*​


----------



## MATTEW (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *سووووووووووووووووووونا:t30:*​


*
ههههههههه فعلا التكيف بيتخن 

اقفليه بقي ههههههههههههههه *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه عموما هتشوفي
> 
> اما جيتيش بكره تقوليلي يا متي سيب التكيف في حاله مبقاش انا متي هههههههههه *


*لييييييييييييه كده*
*هو انا عملت حاجة:hlp:* ​


----------



## MATTEW (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *بتهوي لنفسها:t30:*​


*
ههههههههههههههه و ده اللي انا توصلتله 

بما ان المروحه بتلف  و مش بتجيب هواء 

اذن المروحه بايظه 

يا خرابي مش معقول عقلي جبار عمل معادله سابقه 


ملحوظه : انا لسه بقر علي التكيف عندك 

*


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

اتنين عرفنا بيعملوا اية 

روكا بتبخبر تكييفها من شر حاسد اذا حسد 

و متى بيبص لتكييفها بعين ردية 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *
> ههههههههه فعلا التكيف بيتخن
> 
> اقفليه بقي ههههههههههههههه *


*لما لسه مشغلاه وهوا سااااااااااااااااااااااقع الله عليه:t30::t30:*​


----------



## MATTEW (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> اتنين عرفنا بيعملوا اية
> 
> روكا بتبخبر تكييفها من شر حاسد اذا حسد
> 
> ...


*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

مظبوط ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مش قادر ههههههههههه *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

انا حاليا بلخص المادة
 وبتابع معاكم 
وبتسلى فى طبق عسل(اصله اجبارى)
وبفكر افتح ياهو ارغى شوية مع اصحابى

ههههههههههه كفاية كدة​


----------



## ponponayah (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*انا باكل بطيخ ساقع جداا :99:
وبكلم روكا وجالى الضغط من النت بتاعها :11azy:
وبسمع موسيقى كلاسيك 
ومعاكو فى المنتدى
وبس​*


----------



## MATTEW (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *لما لسه مشغلاه وهوا سااااااااااااااااااااااقع الله عليه:t30::t30:*​



*دي بتغيظني 

دي بتغيظني يا جماعه سيبوني عليها 

طيب و الله لنزل اجيب تكيف دلوقتي هههههههههههههه 

هسرقه من جارنا ههههههههههه *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههه و ده اللي انا توصلتله
> 
> بما ان المروحه بتلف  و مش بتجيب هواء
> ...


*شكلك يا بني رياضة 2*
*وهتبقي زومل هههههههههههههه:11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> اتنين عرفنا بيعملوا اية
> 
> روكا بتبخبر تكييفها من شر حاسد اذا حسد
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه بالظبط كده30:*​


----------



## MATTEW (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



ponponayah قال:


> *انا باكل بطيخ ساقع جداا :99:
> وبكلم روكا وجالى الضغط من النت بتاعها :11azy:
> وبسمع موسيقى كلاسيك
> ومعاكو فى المنتدى
> وبس​*


*
معلش استفسار صغنن 

البطيخ ده فاكهه ولا لحمه 

علشان استعيد الذكريات *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



ponponayah قال:


> *انا باكل بطيخ ساقع جداا :99:
> وبكلم روكا وجالى الضغط من النت بتاعها :11azy:
> وبسمع موسيقى كلاسيك
> ومعاكو فى المنتدى
> وبس​*


*لا خلااااااااااااااص مش هيفصل تااااااااااااااني ترارارارارارارالملم30:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



sony_33 قال:


> *ومالو الحر على الاقل الواحد يخس شوية اكتر مهو خاسس
> هههههههههههههههههههه*​





طب واللى مش ناقص خسسان يا اونكل
يعمل اية ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MATTEW (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *شكلك يا بني رياضة 2*
> *وهتبقي زومل هههههههههههههه:11azy:*​


*
انا رياضه 2 و احصاء و محاسبه و اقتصاد هههههههههههه 
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *دي بتغيظني
> 
> دي بتغيظني يا جماعه سيبوني عليها
> 
> ...


*يا جماعة محدش يمسك فيه *
*سيييييييييييييييييييييبوووووووووووووووووه:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *
> معلش استفسار صغنن
> 
> البطيخ ده فاكهه ولا لحمه
> ...


*يا عيني الواد مخه ساااااااااااااااااااااااااح:t30:*​


----------



## MATTEW (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يا جماعة محدش يمسك فيه *
> *سيييييييييييييييييييييبوووووووووووووووووه:t30:*​


*
علي فكره التكيف دلوقتي في مرحله العطلان المستقبلي انا وصيت واحد و خلاص هيتخذ الأجرائات القانونيه  خافي دلوقتي بقي  علي الكمبيوتر ههههههههههههههههه *


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

باقى اللى بيدخللوا هنا 

بيعملوا اية دلوقتى

فى تلك اللحظة 

شايفينكم 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الموضوع متعتة لحظيتة 
بتعمل اية دلوقتى 

وعلشان بقى اسئلة الهدف من الموضوع 

خلق روح مرح لكاااااااااااااااابة الامتحانات ورخامة الحوارات 

الاستمتاع معا بمحبة اخوية نقية بريئة 


يالالالالالالالالا 
سوقوا بقى 

بكرة هينزل 10 مواضيع بعون اللة 
عن الموضوعات اللى ملهاش هدف 
والاستفزاز 
و



اتكّيف تعليقات 

يالا فداكم 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *
> انا رياضه 2 و احصاء و محاسبه و اقتصاد هههههههههههه
> *


*اشششششششششطة زومل يعني:11azy:*​


----------



## MATTEW (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> باقى اللى بيدخللوا هنا
> 
> بيعملوا اية دلوقتى
> 
> ...



*ياتري التكيف مجانا ولا بفلوس هههههههههههههههه *


----------



## MATTEW (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اشششششششششطة زومل يعني:11azy:*​


*
هههههههههههه طلعنا اخوات 

طيب علي كده مش هفجرلك التكيف هرحمك بما انك رياضه 

ههههههههههه *

*ملحوظه : في سنه قر لسه يعني خدي بالك برضه *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *
> علي فكره التكيف دلوقتي في مرحله العطلان المستقبلي انا وصيت واحد و خلاص هيتخذ الأجرائات القانونيه  خافي دلوقتي بقي  علي الكمبيوتر ههههههههههههههههه *


*اعوووووووووووووووووووووذ بالله*
*منها لله اللي اكلت دراع جوزها:smil8:*​


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *ياتري التكيف مجانا ولا بفلوس هههههههههههههههه *


 

:download:

تكييف الردود دة  نقاوة 

ربنا ما يوريك 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MATTEW (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> تكييف الردود دة  نقاوة
> 
> ...


*
هههههههههههههههههه حضرتك اكيد عارفه ردي

مش فاهم 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *
> هههههههههههه طلعنا اخوات
> 
> طيب علي كده مش هفجرلك التكيف هرحمك بما انك رياضه
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ولا بيهشني:t30:*​


----------



## ponponayah (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mattew قال:


> *
> معلش استفسار صغنن
> 
> البطيخ ده فاكهه ولا لحمه
> ...




*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يالهوى هو الحر بيعمل كدا
لا هو يقال انها من انواع الفاكهة
وبعدين زكريات اية اللى تستعيدها
انت اخر مرة شوفت الفاكهة كانت سنة كام اصلا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## MATTEW (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



ponponayah قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يالهوى هو الحر بيعمل كدا
> لا هو يقال انها من انواع الفاكهة
> وبعدين زكريات اية اللى تستعيدها
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههه من سنه 90 مثلا ههههههه *


----------



## ponponayah (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه من سنه 90 مثلا ههههههه *




*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب يعلم ربنا ما قادرة امسك نفسى من الضحك
يا راجل دانت من ايام سعد سعد يحيا سعد :crazy_pil*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*وهنا ساد الصمت الرهيب *​


----------



## MATTEW (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



ponponayah قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طيب يعلم ربنا ما قادرة امسك نفسى من الضحك
> يا راجل دانت من ايام سعد سعد يحيا سعد :crazy_pil*​



*ايوه انا كنت حتي بتظاهر معاه هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه من سنه 90 مثلا ههههههه *


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*90 ياااااااااااااااااااااااااه ده ايام زماااااااااان خالص30:*​


----------



## ponponayah (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *ايوه انا كنت حتي بتظاهر معاه هههههههههههههههههههههههه*




هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى يا دوب نقولك يا جدو :hlp:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

ما اعتقدش انى هعرف اعمل حاجه انهارده ​


----------



## MATTEW (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



kokoman قال:


> ما اعتقدش انى هعرف اعمل حاجه انهارده ​



*مالك يا واد يا كوكو 

*


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



KOKOMAN قال:


> ما اعتقدش انى هعرف اعمل حاجه انهارده ​


 

:download:

يا صباح الفشل والاحباط 

لية يا متفائل كدة 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mattew قال:


> *مالك يا واد يا كوكو *


 
خبر جميل جدا 

ماكنتش نفسى اسمعه خالص ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> يا صباح الفشل والاحباط
> 
> ...


 
صباح اليأس 
عادى سمعت خبر حلو بس ​


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

انا بقى بشرب مية مثلجة 
وبكلم صديقة غالية على الياهو 
وهعمل موضوع 
وااااااااااااااااااااااجى اققرفكم هنا 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وانتم بتعملوا اية دلوقتى يا قوم الكنيسة


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

بعمل ايه دلوقتى 
بفكر انزل من البيت اروح مكان بعيد 
بس مش عارف ايه المكان 
ومش هينفع انزل لانى مانمتش من امبارح​


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



KOKOMAN قال:


> صباح اليأس
> 
> 
> عادى سمعت خبر حلو بس ​


 

:download:

ما انا لسة عايشة 
احلى خبر انتقال اسميشيل للرفيق الاعلى بسبب ردود واتهامات قاسية 

بس للاسف 
عايشة عايشة 
وعلى قلبكم اهه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> ما انا لسة عايشة
> احلى خبر انتقال اسميشيل للرفيق الاعلى بسبب ردود واتهامات قاسية
> ...


 
انشاله عدوينك​


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



KOKOMAN قال:


> بعمل ايه دلوقتى
> 
> بفكر انزل من البيت اروح مكان بعيد
> بس مش عارف ايه المكان
> ...


 

:download:


بلاش تروح جنب النيل وانت بحالتك الهايلة دية 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> بلاش تروح جنب النيل وانت بحالتك الهايلة دية
> ...


 
الحمد لله ماعندناش نيل ​


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

ما انت بتقول هتروح بعيد 

فممكن تسافر للنيل 
وبعدين ما بحبش تلوث النيل بالانتحارات والعك دة اصلى وطنية 

تحيا جمهورية النيل العربية 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه



واية يابنى العك دة 

عشرينات وبتقول كدة 

كنت عايش على امل 
وانهارده الصبح سمعت خبر
ان الامل ضاع
انسى يا قلبى خلاص
مابقاش ليك
ضاع اخر امل كان ليا​

ـــــــــ​امااااااااااااااااااااااااال فى الاربعينات هتكتب اية 

يادى الخيبة 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> ما انت بتقول هتروح بعيد
> 
> فممكن تسافر للنيل
> وبعدين ما بحبش تلوث النيل بالانتحارات والعك دة اصلى وطنية
> ...


 
ومين قالك انى ممكن اوصل لل30 حتى 
ولا يمكن اكتفى بال 21 
كله بمشيئه رب المجد​


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



KOKOMAN قال:


> ومين قالك انى ممكن اوصل لل30 حتى
> 
> ولا يمكن اكتفى بال 21
> 
> كله بمشيئه رب المجد​


 

:download:

يا صباح التفاؤل والشباب المتفائل 

خلاص 

نريحووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 


عشماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوى 

بليز 

بس بسرعة 
الشاب ابو 20 سنة عجز خالص 

ريحووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

روق يا كوكو انت بقوة ربنا تستطيع كل شيى فى المسيح الذى يقويك


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> يا صباح التفاؤل والشباب المتفائل
> 
> ...


 
اكيد 
كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله
نفسى اليوم ده يعدى بسرعه ​


----------



## besm alslib (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*جوجايتي اجا وجايبلي معو بفان كوخن فباكل وبشارك هههههههههههه*

*شكرا عزيزتي على الموضوع دمو كتير خفيف*
​


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



KOKOMAN قال:


> اكيد
> 
> كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله
> 
> نفسى اليوم ده يعدى بسرعه ​


 
:download:


ما انا طلبت لك عشماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



besm alslib قال:


> *جوجايتي اجا وجايبلي معو بفان كوخن فباكل وبشارك هههههههههههه*​
> 
> *شكرا عزيزتي على الموضوع دمو كتير خفيف*​


 



:download:


شكرا بسم الصليب لمشاركتك الحلوة


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> ما انا طلبت لك عشماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوى
> ...




طيب كويس علشان يخلص الموضوع بسرعه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*انا لسه صاحي وبشرب شاي


حد يشرب​*


----------



## besm alslib (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mikel coco قال:


> *انا لسه صاحي وبشرب شاي
> 
> 
> حد يشرب​*



*الف هنا وشفا ليك يا رب*

*انا بقى بشوف مسلسل قضية نسب وبشارك بالمنتدى *
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



besm alslib قال:


> *الف هنا وشفا ليك يا رب*
> 
> *انا بقى بشوف مسلسل قضية نسب وبشارك بالمنتدى *
> ​




*ربنا يخليكي يا ممتي

مليش في المسلسلات

افلام جديده اوك​*


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mikel coco قال:


> *انا لسه صاحي وبشرب شاي​*
> 
> 
> 
> *حد يشرب*​


 

:download:

شاى اية الساعة 3 ولسة صاحى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

محاميين اخر زمن 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اوعى تزعل 


ولا اقولك ازعل 


خليننا نشغل المحاميين قواضى بدل ما يناموا للساعة 3 الظهر 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

انا اخدت ساندوتش مربى لارنج 

بعد انقطاعى الرسل 
وبعمل الغداء على النار 
وجيت ازهقكم شوية 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ممكن هعمل شاى بنعناع فى ملء الزمان 


حد عايز 

مفيش حد هنا 


وفرتوا   احسن 




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا يخليكي يا ممتي
> 
> مليش في المسلسلات
> 
> افلام جديده اوك​*



*على كده شوفت فيلم عسل اسود   ونور عيني وثلاثه يشتغلونها هههههههههههههههه*



*انا لما بصمم بشغل اي حاجه ابتدي يعني عشان اسمع صوت

فاحيانا اغاني احيانا افلام احيانا مسلسلات 

واحيانا ترانيم حسب حالتي ههههههههههههه *
​


----------



## besm alslib (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> انا اخدت ساندوتش مربى لارنج
> 
> بعد انقطاعى الرسل
> وبعمل الغداء على النار
> ...




*انا عني مش بحب الشاي بس لو الساندوتش مفيش مشكله ههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



besm alslib قال:


> *انا عني مش بحب الشاي بس لو الساندوتش مفيش مشكله ههههههههههههه*​


 

:download:

مالكيش نصيب بقى خلصت الساندوتش


----------



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

انا بكلم مام كاندى وعلى المنتدى بس ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

اشتريت فطيره صيامى وناوى اكلها ناو ​


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



Apsoti قال:


> انا بكلم مام كاندى وعلى المنتدى بس ​


 

:download:

يا بختك يا عم ميرنا 

استاذة كاندى معاكى يا سعدك يا هناكى 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> شاى اية الساعة 3 ولسة صاحى
> 
> ...



*
يابنتي ابعدي عن المحامين وشرهم

معندكيش اي قضيه ينوبك فيه ثواب

بدل ما انا قاعد فاضي كده​*


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mikel coco قال:


> *يابنتي ابعدي عن المحامين وشرهم*​
> *معندكيش اي قضيه ينوبك فيه ثواب*​
> 
> *بدل ما انا قاعد فاضي كده*​


 

:download:

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
خليك مانسنا احسن 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


تخيل للان ما دخلتش قسم بوليس 
الامرة واحدة 

ببلغ عن سرقة مع زوجى 

تعرف اتسرقت ازاى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



besm alslib قال:


> *على كده شوفت فيلم عسل اسود   ونور عيني وثلاثه يشتغلونها هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*التلات افلام عندي

بس مكسل اتفرج عليهم

انا مليش في التي في خالص

يا اغاني يا ترانيم

حسب الحاله ​*


----------



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> يا بختك يا عم ميرنا
> 
> ...


 
هنحقد بقى مش كفاية مش بكلمها كتير


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> خليك مانسنا احسن
> ...



*
ازاااااااااي​*


----------



## besm alslib (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mikel coco قال:


> *التلات افلام عندي
> 
> بس مكسل اتفرج عليهم
> 
> ...




*لا انا بقى بشوفهم عالنت يعني حاله يرثى لها هههههههههههههه*

*بس لا بشغل طول ما انا عالنت لازم اشغل اي حاجه  *

*مبقدرش افضل من غير صوت هههههههههههههه*

*بس يا رب كل حالاتك تكون كويسه*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

مفيش حد يعمل معانا واجب ويجبلى قهوه
عشان اخش الموضوع هنا اقول بشرب قهوه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



besm alslib قال:


> *لا انا بقى بشوفهم عالنت يعني حاله يرثى لها هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *بس لا بشغل طول ما انا عالنت لازم اشغل اي حاجه  *
> 
> ...




*انا عندي عاده وحشه قوي

انزل افلام كتير واكسل اتفرج علي واحد منهم

الا لما تتطق في دماغي واتفرج

وطبعا لازم صوت يكون جنبي بس مش اي صوت

اصلي بحب اسمع الشارع كله

ربنا يخليكي يا ممتي

يارب دايما فرحانه وسعيده ومنوره المنتدي​*


----------



## besm alslib (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+ Cupid + قال:


> مفيش حد يعمل معانا واجب ويجبلى قهوه
> عشان اخش الموضوع هنا اقول بشرب قهوه



*لعيونك اهوو *

*




*

*اعزم اي حد معاك عليها لاني مش بحب القهوه ههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+ cupid + قال:


> مفيش حد يعمل معانا واجب ويجبلى قهوه
> عشان اخش الموضوع هنا اقول بشرب قهوه




*
ايووووووووه جاااااااي


قهوتك ايه ياجميل​*


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

فى رمضان شهر الاحسان 
وانت عارف الشهر بقى ولوازمة الكتير 
فبيتبدر الشارع حرامية 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

المهم 
كنت بريئة وبفتح زجاج عربيتى الامامين الاتنين 
وباخد ملف 
لقيت ميكروباس يمينى 
وواحد بيخبط لى على سقف العربية 
اللة ........  الستات وسنينها 
دستى على رجلى 


اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

هليلة 

وقفت بس الحمد اللة لم انزل من العربية 
فية اية انا مجتش جنبك 
اصلا انا معرفش انت طلعت لى منين 


خلاص خلاص ابقى خللى بالك 

ببص فى المراية الجانبية 

لقيتة وقف زى القرد وبيقولى يا عسل 


قلت يا بت كبرى دماغك وعديها 
بلاش ترجعى تفرمى رجلة بجد 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وصلت مشوارى 
لقيت شنطتى اتاخدت من العربية 


ماكانش هاممنى غير البطاقة والرخصة 

واتعلمت انى اللى يهلل اخبطة فى هدوء واكمل طريقى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه


حدث بالفعل 

مش 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



besm alslib قال:


> *لعيونك اهوو *
> 
> *
> 
> ...




لا اعزم ايه دول جم فى وقتهم منمتش من امبارح ومش شايف حاجه فدول يضربو ورا بعض كده هههههههههه



mikel coco قال:


> *
> ايووووووووه جاااااااي
> 
> 
> قهوتك ايه ياجميل​*




ديما رجوله يا كوكو روح يا شيخ ربنا يكرمك بقضية قتل تخدلك فيها 25 الف جنيه


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



KOKOMAN قال:


> اشتريت فطيره صيامى وناوى اكلها ناو ​


 

:download:

طيب حاسب لزقت الكيبورد سكر 


نمل هنا بلييييييييييييييييييييييييز 




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

شغلت جيتارات 

ومزامير 

ومعاكم اهة 

بتعمل اية دلوقتى 
قول اعترف 
المكان كلة محاصر بالمشرفين 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> فى رمضان شهر الاحسان
> وانت عارف الشهر بقى ولوازمة الكتير
> فبيتبدر الشارع حرامية
> 
> ...




*بتحصل كتير قوي الايام دي

يلاهيكي من ناحيه ويسرق من الناحيه التانيه

حتي الحراميه بقت لهم طرق جديده للسرقه

ربنا يبعدنا عنهم

والحمد لله انها عدت ع خير​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+ Cupid + قال:


> ديما رجوله يا كوكو روح يا شيخ ربنا يكرمك بقضية قتل تخدلك فيها 25 الف جنيه





*ربنا يسمع منك قادر يا كريم


30:
​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*الجوووووو ناااااااااااار


نار ياحبيبي نار​*
*
عايز ادخل اقعد في الثلاجه​*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mikel coco قال:


> *الجوووووو ناااااااااااار
> 
> 
> نار ياحبيبي نار​*
> ...




طيب ما تجيب التلاجه جمبك وتفتح الباب هههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*مشغلة التكيييييييف ترارارارارالملم ههههههههههه*
*وبكلم كوكو هههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+ Cupid + قال:


> طيب ما تجيب التلاجه جمبك وتفتح الباب هههههههههههههه





*فكره برضه


شكلك مجرب يا نصه :t30:​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> طيب حاسب لزقت الكيبورد سكر
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههه
لا دى ساده من غير سكر :t30:​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



besm alslib قال:


> *لعيونك اهوو *
> 
> *
> 
> ...




على فكره يا بسم الصليب القهوه دى مش محوجه وانا مش بشربها غير محوجه


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مشغلة التكيييييييف ترارارارارالملم ههههههههههه*
> 
> *وبكلم كوكو هههههه*​


 
ههههههههههه
اه نسيت 
وبكلم روكا :t30:​


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> اه نسيت
> 
> وبكلم روكا :t30:​


 


:download:

روكا روكا 
اقفلى عليهم التكييف 

كوكو نسى انة بيكلمك 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بنهدى النفوس 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههه
> اه نسيت
> وبكلم روكا :t30:​


*وده:t30: ايه لازمتها:t9:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> روكا روكا
> اقفلى عليهم التكييف
> ...


 
هههههههههههه
وليه تهديه النفوس 
ربنا يستر :11azy:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وده:t30: ايه لازمتها:t9:*​


 
غلاسه كعادتى 30:​


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

كوكو وروكا بيغلسوا على بعض 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والباقى 


بتعمل اية دلوقتى 

قول المكان كلة برتقال 
وتفاح احمر 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> روكا روكا
> اقفلى عليهم التكييف
> ...


*اقفل علي مين والناس نايمين:t30:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> كوكو وروكا بيغلسوا على بعض
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> والباقى
> ...


 
فى مانع؟؟:t9:
2كيلو تفاح لو سمحتى ​


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

بصوا هعزمكم 

على كنيستى 


دة لينك الراديو بتاعها 

كمان شوية 

كل يوم ثلاثاء 

6 وربع اجتماع صلاة وكلمة جميلة من ابونا مينا 
  -7 ----ونصف 7 ابونا داود لمعى لايف درس كتاب اليوم مباشر من الكنيسة 

ويلية اجتماع ابونا داود لمعى وكلمة رائعة للخدمة 




http://www.stmarkoschurch.com/stmarkos/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=55


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*صباحو  زززززززززززززهق يا بشر
بتعملوا اية دلوقت ؟​*


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

بعمل اية 
بسمع راديو كنيستى 

http://www.stmarkoschurch.com/stmarkos/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=55


فيىة الان مزامير مرتلة رائعة 

الان تراتيل روعة 


ان نسيتك يا اورشليم 

وهروح اعمل موضوع 
وارجع اقرفكم تانى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *صباحو زززززززززززززهق يا بشر​*
> 
> 
> *بتعملوا اية دلوقت ؟*​


 
صباح الفل بليل ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



KOKOMAN قال:


> صباح الفل بليل ​




اية دة ياكوكو
احنا وصلنا بليل
وانا مش دريانة :t9:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



KOKOMAN قال:


> غلاسه كعادتى 30:​


*صح ماهي عادتك ولا هتشتريها:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> اية دة ياكوكو
> احنا وصلنا بليل
> وانا مش دريانة :t9:​


*انتي بتدري بحاجة يا اوختي:t30:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> اية دة ياكوكو
> 
> احنا وصلنا بليل
> 
> وانا مش دريانة :t9:​


 
هههههههههههه
اه من بدرى
انا صاحى من امبارح​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انتي بتدري بحاجة يا اوختي:t30:*​




ايون فعلا الحر والمذاكرة والتعب
عاملين احلى شغل :heat:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههههه
> اه من بدرى
> انا صاحى من امبارح​




متفكرنيش :a82:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> ايون فعلا الحر والمذاكرة والتعب
> عاملين احلى شغل :heat:​


*يا بت في اختراع اسمه التكييف شغليه:smil8:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يا بت في اختراع اسمه التكييف شغليه:smil8:*​




مهو المروحة شغالة
بس مش قادرة اعليها زيادة
احسن اتعب وانا مش ناقصة يا اوختى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> مهو المروحة شغالة
> بس مش قادرة اعليها زيادة
> احسن اتعب وانا مش ناقصة يا اوختى​


*يا امي سقعي الاوضة بالتكييف وبعدين اطفيه وخليكي بالمروحة هتلاقي الاوضة رطبة*
*ماهو حرام تعقدي في الجو ده ... ده هنا مش مستحملين الجو:smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا امي سقعي الاوضة بالتكييف وبعدين اطفيه وخليكي بالمروحة هتلاقي الاوضة رطبة*
> *ماهو حرام تعقدي في الجو ده ... ده هنا مش مستحملين الجو:smil8::smil8:*​




مش تشخطى فيا 
بتخض يا بت :smil8::smil8:
واااااااااااااااااء​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> مش تشخطى فيا
> بتخض يا بت :smil8::smil8:
> واااااااااااااااااء​


*انتي بتقولي وااااااااااء*
*وانا بقول عاااااااااء هههههههههه*
*خلاص يا سكرة :Love_Letter_Open:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههه
ماسى ماسى
سكت اهو :d​


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

بسمع الان ابونا داود لمعى 

لايف مباشر 
من كنيستى 


تحبوا تشاركونى 


http://www.stmarkoschurch.com/stmarkos/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=55


وبتابع المنتدى 

مع مية مثلجة


----------



## besm alslib (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*كنت بصمم للردود وعجبني شكل البنوته اوي اللي عملتها*

* فبمسي على الكل بيها هههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

بذاكر وبشرب قهوة​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*قاعدة في ملكوتي*​


----------



## MATTEW (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يا بت في اختراع اسمه التكييف شغليه:smil8:*​


*
ناس عندهم تكيف و ياعيني عليهم  

و ناس عندهم مراوح و ياعيني عليهم برضه 
**
ملحوظه : الأولي قر و التانيه رثاء *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههه
دخلنا فى ادب بتاع ثانوية عامية

معندكيشى هجاء يا بنى
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MATTEW (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*و انا قاعد بذاكر بيبقي فيه هجاء للدكاتره و رثاء ليا *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mattew قال:


> *
> ناس عندهم تكيف و ياعيني عليهم
> 
> و ناس عندهم مراوح و ياعيني عليهم برضه
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*رثاء للخنساء هههههههههه*​


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

بسمع ابونا داود لمعى لايف من كنيستى 

http://www.stmarkoschurch.com/stmarkos/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=55

عملت شاى بنعناع 

بزعق لابنى الكبير وابنى الصغنن 

توم وجيرى الحصرى بتاعى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mattew قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *و انا قاعد بذاكر بيبقي فيه هجاء للدكاتره و رثاء ليا *​




ههههههههههههههههه
نفس النظام يابنى

بس انا هجائى مايعلم بيه الا ربنا 
ههههههههههههههههه

لكن نفسى بديها غزل عشان تذاكر
ههههههههههههههه​​


----------



## MATTEW (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

* انا قربت اخلص عقبالكم :t30:
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

كدة كلكم بتغطونى :smil8:​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*برد في الموضوع ده
ههههههه
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*وانا خلصت وانتو لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
* ومخلصة ليا 3 سنين ترارارارالم:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

باخد جوله فى المنتدى 
وبتفرج على الفيس بوك​


----------



## ponponayah (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*بشرب سفن متلج
وبتفرج على 90 دقيقة​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانا خلصت وانتو لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
> * ومخلصة ليا 3 سنين ترارارارالم:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:*​





:smil8::smil8:
:nunu0000:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> :smil8::smil8:
> :nunu0000:​


30:30:30:30:30:30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*بكلم بسم الصليب علي البروفايل*
*وبسمع شريط ترانيم جديد نزلته *
*اسم الترنيمة تعال يارب بروحك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

متقلقيش هجيلك يا روكا بروحى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> متقلقيش هجيلك يا روكا بروحى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


*ايه يا بت اللطافة دي:11azy:*
*اجري يلا ذاكري:t30:*​


----------



## besm alslib (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*بعمل تصميم مش راضي يظبط واااااااء*

*وباخد دروس في الصعيدي والفرنسي والفصحى من القمرايه روكا هههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## govany shenoda (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

انا بتفرج علي فليم القديسه مهرائيل
بركه شفاعته تكون معنا
امين​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

بدور على حد امسك فى خناقه :d​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

ماسى ماسى ياروكا
جرينا اهو :crazy_pil​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*




> *وباخد دروس في الصعيدي والفرنسي والفصحى من القمرايه روكا هههههههههههههه
> *




هههههههههههههه
طيب نقول صعيدى وفصحى ماشى 
لكن فرنسى صعب شويه
روكا انا ليا النص فى الكورسات دى
وفى طلبه عايزه كورسات فى الصياعه
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

مين نفسه يتخانق :t30:​


----------



## ponponayah (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*مين هيتخانق مع مين
بحب اشجع اصلى :warning:​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

لسه ما اتفقناش يا بونى
بس فى ناس كتير عايزه تتخانق انهارده ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

انااااااااااااااااا
عايزة امسك فى خناق
بس يكون مستغنى عن نفسه
اصلى شريرة النهاردة انا
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

معلش عودة للموضوع 

بتعملوا اية دلوقتى حالا 


مش نفسكم تعملوا اية 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


معلش بلاش سيرة التكييف علشان الحقد الطبقى بقى والنق 

كمان سيرة المذاكرة احنا جايبنكم هنا نفرفشكم لتعودوا تذاكروا  بحماس افضل 


بتعملوا اية شباب 


انا بعمل مكرونة للعشاء 
وبتابع معاكم


----------



## ponponayah (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*انا باكل لب 
وبخرب فى الفون بتاعى ​*


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



ponponayah قال:


> *انا باكل لب ​*
> 
> *وبخرب فى الفون بتاعى *​


 

:download:

لب تانى 
بتعذبينى يا بونى 

شوية اتاوة بقى زى امبارح 

والنبى والنبى 

حلفتك بالغالى


----------



## ponponayah (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> لب تانى
> بتعذبينى يا بونى
> ...





*مع ان دا مش الغالى بتاعى ولا عمرة يبقى غالى على قلبى 
دا تقيل على قلبى 
انا الغالى بتاعى اوشا حبيبتى
بس يلا خليها عليا *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

انا بشد فى شعرى


----------



## ponponayah (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*لييييييية يابت مالك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

بلاش اوشا يابونى
مش طالبة رعب دلوقت
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



ponponayah قال:


> *لييييييية يابت مالك​*


​

الصدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع :11azy::11azy:​


----------



## ponponayah (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> بلاش اوشا يابونى
> مش طالبة رعب دلوقت
> هههههههههههههههههههه​




*صدقينى انتى شريرة يابت
دى اوشا دى ملاك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



besm alslib قال:


> *بعمل تصميم مش راضي يظبط واااااااء*
> 
> *وباخد دروس في الصعيدي والفرنسي والفصحى من القمرايه روكا هههههههههههههه*
> ​


*هتجبي حاجة حلوة باذن المسيح*
*احمممممممممممممممممممم*
*بدروسي هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> ماسى ماسى ياروكا
> جرينا اهو :crazy_pil​


*لا يا اوختي انا اللي هنصرف:smi411:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> طيب نقول صعيدى وفصحى ماشى
> لكن فرنسى صعب شويه
> روكا انا ليا النص فى الكورسات دى
> ...


*وصعب ليه يا كوكو:t9:*
*حضرتك انا اخدت الفرنش من كي جي30:*
*لا يا عم الصياعة مليش فيها:a4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> الصدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع :11azy::11azy:​


*سلامتك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*مش لاقيه حاجة اعملها شكلي هروح انام*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

بت بت ياروكا

تعالى هناك نهيس شوية
قبل النوم
عشان انا زوهقاااااااااااااااااااانة​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> بت بت ياروكا
> 
> تعالى هناك نهيس شوية
> قبل النوم
> عشان انا زوهقاااااااااااااااااااانة​


*bad mode*
*هعكنن عليكي كده انا كويس:smi411:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

:t7::t7::t7:​


----------



## MATTEW (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *bad mode*
> *هعكنن عليكي كده انا كويس:smi411:*​



*هههههههههههههههههه يبقي التكيف باظ ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## sony_33 (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*انا ماسك الماوس دلوقتى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه يبقي التكيف باظ ههههههههههههههههههههه*


* لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*لسه مش شغلناه بس مشغلينه في اوضة تاني:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



sony_33 قال:


> *انا ماسك الماوس دلوقتى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


*حاسب لا يطير منك:t30:*​


----------



## sony_33 (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *حاسب لا يطير منك:t30:*​



لا من رابطو فى الكيبورد30:​


----------



## MATTEW (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
> *لسه مش شغلناه بس مشغلينه في اوضة تاني:t30:*​



*عندك تكيفين   :hlp:*

:smil8:​


----------



## sony_33 (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mattew قال:


> *عندك تكيفين   :hlp:*
> 
> :smil8:​


لا يا صديقى متحسدهاش
ربنا يكتر ويبارك ويزيييييييييييييييييييييد
ويارب النوووووور ميقطععععععععععش
يا بختتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتك
يلة خير ان شاء الله​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *سلامتك*​




الله يسلمك يا حبى​


----------



## MATTEW (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



sony_33 قال:


> لا يا صديقى متحسدهاش
> ربنا يكتر ويبارك ويزيييييييييييييييييييييد
> ويارب النوووووور ميقطععععععععععش
> يا بختتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتك
> يلة خير ان شاء الله​


*
**هههههههههههههههههه *

*خلاص هسيبلك الموضوع ده اتصرف انت هههههههه* ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *عندك تكيفين   :hlp:*
> 
> :smil8:​


*وشغلت بتاعي ناااااااااااااو:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



sony_33 قال:


> لا يا صديقى متحسدهاش
> ربنا يكتر ويبارك ويزيييييييييييييييييييييد
> ويارب النوووووور ميقطععععععععععش
> يا بختتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتك
> يلة خير ان شاء الله​


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ولا بيحوق:t30:*​


----------



## MATTEW (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *وشغلت بتاعي ناااااااااااااو:t30:*​



*هههههههههههه ماشي انا هتراجع لحد اما الأمتحانات تخلص بعدين هنرجع نوجه الضربات القاضيه الفادويه للتكيف بتاعك *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *هههههههههههه ماشي انا هتراجع لحد اما الأمتحانات تخلص بعدين هنرجع نوجه الضربات القاضيه الفادويه للتكيف بتاعك *​


:hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

انا بشرب شاى ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*بتصفح المنتدي*​


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

مشغلة موسيقى جيتارات ومزامير 

وهكتب موضوع 

وبتابع معاكم شباب 


بتعمل اية دلوقتى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*بشرب ببس 


الجو نار عندنا​*


----------



## dodo jojo (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

انا بتغدى....سمك مشوى ورز وسلطه حد يشرف.....ههههههههههه.....شكرا على تصفح اللشخصيات ده....هههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mikel coco قال:


> *بشرب ببس ​*
> 
> 
> 
> *الجو نار عندنا*​


 

:download:

بتشرب بيبسى قدامى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا جماعة البيبسى واللب الاسمر والجالكسى فى الفطار 


وسائل تعذيب هههههههههههههههههههههه


اللى يدخل ماسك حاجة منهم يعزم وفورا


هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



dodo jojo قال:


> انا بتغدى....سمك مشوى ورز وسلطه حد يشرف.....ههههههههههه.....شكرا على تصفح اللشخصيات ده....هههههههههه


 
:download:



سمك ومشوى ورز وسلاطة 

ياللهول 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حاسب بقى 

الكيبورد والماوس كدة هتلم عليك قطط الحى كلة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*باكل مشببببببببك*​


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *باكل مشببببببببك*​


 

:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دخلنا فى قسم التلبيك 

نمل بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز 


ببلغ 

اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

خلصوا على المشبك وكيرو اكسبريس 

هتوحشنا يا كيرو 


نمل بليييييييييييييييييييز 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*بسمع موسيقى *​


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



KOKOMAN قال:


> *بسمع موسيقى *​


 

:download:

مش هغلس واقول 
اية نوع الموسيقى اللى بتسمعها 

مش هقول 
مش هقول 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> مش هغلس واقول
> اية نوع الموسيقى اللى بتسمعها
> ...


 
ههههههههههه
يبقى اكيد عرفتى ايه نوع الموسيقى ​


----------



## MATTEW (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*من 5 دقايق كنت بلعب need 4 speed most wanted للمره ال 25 مثلا 

و بعدين قلت اخش المنتدي اخنق علي اي حد موجود 

*


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> 
> يبقى اكيد عرفتى ايه نوع الموسيقى ​


 

:download:


تؤ تؤ تؤ 

ما كنتش فكراك كدة خالص 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هعرف منين يا تحفة انت 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تكونش صدقت انى شيفاكم بصحيح 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mattew قال:


> *من 5 دقايق كنت بلعب need 4 speed most wanted للمره ال 25 مثلا *
> 
> *و بعدين قلت اخش المنتدي اخنق علي اي حد موجود *


 
خير ما فعلت​


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *من 5 دقايق كنت بلعب need 4 speed most wanted للمره ال 25 مثلا *
> 
> *و بعدين قلت اخش المنتدي اخنق علي اي حد موجود *


 

:download:

اهلا وسهلا 

اخنق اخنق 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MATTEW (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



kokoman قال:


> خير ما فعلت​



*ههههههههههههههههه كويس انهارده شكله الدور عليك *


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> تؤ تؤ تؤ
> ...


 


هههههههههههههه
ايه هو انا طلعت احول :t30:
شايفه مين 
امال الاتنين البودى جارد اللى بره بيعملوا ايه 
الغرفه متأمنه 100% 30:
تحيا مصر ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه كويس انهارده شكله الدور عليك *


 
هههههههههههه
ليه كده 
ده انا بعزك :t9:​


----------



## MATTEW (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههه
> ليه كده
> ده انا بعزك :t9:​


*
هههههههههههههه مش هغير رأي ابدا 

بتاتا بتاتا *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *من 5 دقايق كنت بلعب need 4 speed most wanted للمره ال 25 مثلا
> 
> و بعدين قلت اخش المنتدي اخنق علي اي حد موجود
> 
> *


*الللللللللللله عليك*
*بحب العبها:smil16:*​


----------



## MATTEW (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *الللللللللللله عليك*
> *بحب العبها:smil16:*​



*انا خلصتها كتير و كل مره اعمل بروفايل جديد و العبها تاني

بس انا اول مره اعرف ان البنات بتحب العربيات  
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *هههههههههههههه مش هغير رأي ابدا *
> 
> *بتاتا بتاتا *


 

ماشى يا ريس 
انا مستعد 






​


----------



## MATTEW (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*هههههههههههههه طيب و ليه كده يا كوكو دنا بهزر معاك يا حبيبي *

*ههههههههههه ابوس ايدك سامحني ههههههههههههه بلاش اسلحه *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

احم احم ( مقتبسه من اسماشيل )
ما قولنا كده من الاول 
ههههههههههههههه ​


----------



## MATTEW (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*واءء مقتبسه من جوسبل *

*هههههههههههههههه*

*ليك يوم يا ظالم *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

هههههههههههه
طيب اوعى تقول لحد ان السلاح ده متهرب 
علشان يدخل المنتدى ​


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه هو انا طلعت احول :t30:
> شايفه مين
> ...


 


:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههه

ههههههه

بتقول على روك ودونا بودى جارد 

خلاص خلاص 

سرك فى بير 

مش هاقول لحد 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



KOKOMAN قال:


> احم احم ( مقتبسه من اسماشيل )
> 
> ما قولنا كده من الاول
> 
> ههههههههههههههه ​


 

:download:

تصدق ممكن اسامحك فى كل حاجة 

الا 

اسماشيل 

اسمى يا كوكو 
اسميشيل 
او اسميشال 

او asmicheal



بحس اسما      شيل 


زى كدة اية 

خير اللهم اجعلة خير 


اسما 
ربنا ياخدها   



شيل 

يا رب  وريحنا 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
نو كده هتوقعينا فى غلط مع روك ودونا 
انا اقصد الغرفه اللى انا جالس فيها :t30:​


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



KOKOMAN قال:


> نو كده هتوقعينا فى غلط مع روك ودونا
> 
> انا اقصد الغرفه اللى انا جالس فيها :t30:​


 :download:

الخوف سيد الاخلاق :t30:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> تصدق ممكن اسامحك فى كل حاجة
> 
> ...


 


ههههههههههههه
مين ده 
ده انا غلبان 
طيب يا اسماشيل :t30:
قصدى اسميشيل :11azy:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> الخوف سيد الاخلاق :t30:
> 
> ...


 
الاحترام مش خوف ​


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



KOKOMAN قال:


> الاحترام مش خوف ​


 

:download:

تمام الاصفر مع البرتقال والتفاح اشتغل هههههههههههههههههههه

على فكرة سعيدة جدا بكوكو 
بصراحة كنت لا اعرفك 
من عبارات التشجيع 

تفاعلك وردك 
وضح قد اية كوكو شخصية جميلة وجديرة بالفعل بكل احترام ومحبة 


ربع جنية بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

عزماكم معايا الان​ 


لايف​ 

على اجتماع الصلاة من كنيستى ​ 

و​ 

الرائع القمص ابونا بولس جورج ​ 
7 ونصف 
 
وبتابع معاكم المنتدى ​
 





​ 


http://www.stmarkoschurch.com/stmarkos/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=55





​


----------



## Mason (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

انا مش بعمل حاجة غير انى متابعة هنا فى المنتدى 

وعزومة مقبولة بس مش عارفة ادخل !!!!!!
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> عزماكم معايا الان​
> 
> 
> لايف​
> ...





*بحب قوي ابونا بولس 

من ساعه لما سمعتله وعظه جميله جدا

عن الارتباط والحب

بسمعه اكيد دلوقتي

وياريت تقوليلي كل مواعيد وعظاته يا ايمي​*


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mikel coco قال:


> *بحب قوي ابونا بولس ​*
> 
> *من ساعه لما سمعتله وعظه جميله جدا*​
> *عن الارتباط والحب*​
> ...


 



:download:


هدية ليك  يا متر مايكل 


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2196362#post2196362



الان لايف 

بدا ابونا بولس جورج  الان 


*










http://www.stmarkoschurch.com/stmarkos/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&itemi d=55​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*بسمعه ناووو يا ايمي


تسلم ايديكي بجد​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *انا خلصتها كتير و كل مره اعمل بروفايل جديد و العبها تاني
> 
> بس انا اول مره اعرف ان البنات بتحب العربيات
> *​


*مش كله زي بعضه*
*انا بحب العبها:smil16:*​


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mikel coco قال:


> *بسمعه ناووو يا ايمي​*
> 
> 
> 
> *تسلم ايديكي بجد*​


 

:download:


*ايوة اليوم الاربعاء 23 يونيو 2010 *

*7 ونصف *

*على *

http://www.stmarkoschurch.com/stmarkos/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&itemi d=55




*الضمير *


*الضمير الخاطىء *

1- الضمير المدقق 

2-الضمير المتشكك

3-الضمير الملوث




*الضمير الصالح*


1- يميز بين الصح والغلط 

2- يعلن الحق 

 3- يعيش بالحق 




*كيف اصل للضمير الصالح* 


1- ايقاظ الضمير بمحاسبة النفس

2- اخضاع الضمير للروح القدس 

3-  اخضاع الضميرلوصية اللة فى الانجيل


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

انا بفكر اكل بس مكسلة اقوم اعمل
فقولت اشرب الشاى احلى :d​


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

بشرب مية مثلجة 
وتابعت فيلم لذيذ 

ورجعت بافكر فى موضوع ممكن يعجبكم 
وممكن تطيرونى بية برة المنتدى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## دمعه عينيا (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

بحاول اكتب حاجه جديده مش اتكتبت قبل كده


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*باكل تفاح


وبسمع راديو مارمرقس​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



دمعه عينيا قال:


> بحاول اكتب حاجه جديده مش اتكتبت قبل كده



هااااااااااات حتة ياااااد 
وبعدين دايما بتاكل كده :t30:
ههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*أناااااااااااا مش بعمل حاجة غير المنتدى:smil16:*​


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



دمعه عينيا قال:


> بحاول اكتب حاجه جديده مش اتكتبت قبل كده


 
:download:


هتكتب هنا 

 ولا بالمنتدى التانى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



Coptic MarMar قال:


> هااااااااااات حتة ياااااد
> وبعدين دايما بتاكل كده :t30:
> ههههههه​



*ولا ربع حته يابت

هتسيحيلي هنا كمان يابت :smil8:​*



Coptic MarMar قال:


> *أناااااااااااا مش بعمل حاجة غير المنتدى:smil16:*​



*شطوره يا مرموره 30:​**اجبلك مصاصه يابت :t30:​*


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mikel coco قال:


> *باكل تفاح​*
> 
> 
> 
> *وبسمع راديو مارمرقس*​


 

:download:

عجبك راديو مارمرقص يا متر مايكل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> عجبك راديو مارمرقص يا متر مايكل




*اكيد يا طنط ايمي :t30:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> عجبك راديو مارمرقص يا متر مايكل



*لااااااااااا أنا أعترض :smi411:
كوكو متر الا ربع :t30:
هههههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

انا بشرب قهوى
وبرغى مع اصحابى
وبكتب شوية idioms
وبسمع عبد الحليم ​


----------



## MATTEW (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*بشرب فيروز و بسمع صلاه الساعه التاسعه 

قويه جدا 
*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *بشرب فيروز و بسمع صلاه الساعه التاسعه
> 
> قويه جدا
> *


*
طب مش تجييييييييب حبه 
لو تفاح يبقى تبعت الازازة من غير اى كلام30:
ههههههههه *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



Coptic MarMar قال:


> *لااااااااااا أنا أعترض :smi411:
> كوكو متر الا ربع :t30:
> هههههههه*​





*اعتراضك مقبول يختي

بس اعملي حسابك يابت

من يوم 15 اغسطس هبقي متر بحاله ورسمي

يعني كل يوم تقوليلي يا استاذ مايكل

والا انتي عرفه بقي وبلاش اسيح :t9:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*لسه داخلة عشان النت فصل هههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



Coptic MarMar قال:


> *
> طب مش تجييييييييب حبه
> لو تفاح يبقى تبعت الازازة من غير اى كلام30:
> ههههههههه *​





*عينك في كل حاجه كده :t30:


خلي بالك منها يا متي ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لسه داخلة عشان النت فصل هههههه*​





*يارب دايما يختي :t30:​*


----------



## MATTEW (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



Coptic MarMar قال:


> *
> طب مش تجييييييييب حبه
> لو تفاح يبقى تبعت الازازة من غير اى كلام30:
> ههههههههه *​


*
ههههههههههههههههههلا اناناس و كانز كمان هههههههههه 

مفيش تفاح هنا *:smil8:


----------



## MATTEW (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mikel coco قال:


> *عينك في كل حاجه كده :t30:
> 
> 
> خلي بالك منها يا متي ​*



*هههههههههههههههههههه *

*لا الحمد الله كنت شربتها *

*بس انا حاسس ان فيها حاجه الأن معدتي مش مظبوطه دلوقتي هههههههههه*

*اه يا بطني * ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههههههلا اناناس و كانز كمان هههههههههه
> 
> مفيش تفاح هنا *:smil8:



*ااااااااه جميل الاناناس 
مانا مرضتش أقول من الاول 
عشان متضحكش عليا 
ههههههههه
ابعت الكانز يا متى 
قدم الكانز عشان تلاقى السبت :smil16:
ههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mikel coco قال:


> *اعتراضك مقبول يختي
> 
> بس اعملي حسابك يابت
> 
> ...



*هههههههه
والنبى هتفضل متر الا ربع لو حصل ايه 
الخوف بس احسن تكش فى الحر 
وتبقى نص متير :t30:*​


----------



## MATTEW (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ااااااااه جميل الاناناس
> مانا مرضتش أقول من الاول
> عشان متضحكش عليا
> ههههههههه
> ...


*

مش باعت :smil8:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mikel coco قال:


> *يارب دايما يختي :t30:​*


*انا وانت في يوم واحد:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههههههلا اناناس و كانز كمان هههههههههه
> 
> مفيش تفاح هنا *:smil8:


*هاتها انا بقا*
*الجو عندي حررررررر موت وعطشانة:heat:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه *
> 
> *لا الحمد الله كنت شربتها *
> 
> ...





*عين مرمر بقي مش اي عين


:yaka::yaka::yaka:​*


----------



## MATTEW (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هاتها انا بقا*
> *الجو عندي حررررررر موت وعطشانة:heat:*​



*شغلي التكيف يا حجه هههههههههه *


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

Coptic MarMar

ايه دة ملحقة على جميع الجبهات
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> مش باعت :smil8:[/B]



*ههههههههه
ده انت هتلعب بعداااااااد عمرك بقى يامتى 
وهتبعت ومش هتلاقى لا سبت ولا حد 
ها بقى :nunu0000:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *شغلي التكيف يا حجه هههههههههه *


*لسسسسسسسسسسسه يا خويا:heat:*​


----------



## MATTEW (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mikel coco قال:


> *عين مرمر بقي مش اي عين
> 
> 
> :yaka::yaka::yaka:​*



*ههههههههههههههههههههه *

*من اللي انا عملته في روكا طلع فيا *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mikel coco قال:


> *عين مرمر بقي مش اي عين
> 
> 
> :yaka::yaka::yaka:​*



*مالهااااااااا عينى ياد انت يااااااد :11azy:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



coptic marmar قال:


> *هههههههه
> والنبى هتفضل متر الا ربع لو حصل ايه
> الخوف بس احسن تكش فى الحر
> وتبقى نص متير :t30:*​





*لا متخفيش انا مش بكش زي ناس

وحياتك بكره ابقي متر بحاله

وربنا يزيد ويبارك ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



كليمو قال:


> Coptic MarMar
> 
> ايه دة ملحقة على جميع الجبهات
> هههههههههههههههههههههه



*هههههههههههه
اه شفت يا كليموووووو
أيه رأيك بقى :a4:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



coptic marmar قال:


> *مالهااااااااا عينى ياد انت يااااااد :11azy:*​





*هو حد قال حاجه يا مرمر


شكلي هضرب بسببك يا متي​*


----------



## MATTEW (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ههههههههه
> ده انت هتلعب بعداااااااد عمرك بقى يامتى
> وهتبعت ومش هتلاقى لا سبت ولا حد
> ها بقى :nunu0000:*


*انا اسف *

*الكانز بتاعك هههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*بشرب شاى ومولع.................... المروحة*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mattew قال:


> *انا اسف *
> 
> *الكانز بتاعك هههههههههههه*​





*ع طول كده


يا خساره ع الرجاله يا متي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه *
> 
> *من اللي انا عملته في روكا طلع فيا *​


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*عشان تعرف اللي بيجي عليا بيحصله ايه:smil16:*​


----------



## MATTEW (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mikel coco قال:


> *هو حد قال حاجه يا مرمر
> 
> 
> شكلي هضرب بسببك يا متي​*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ربنا علي المفتري خدت الكانز بتاعتي *​


----------



## MATTEW (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mikel coco قال:


> *ع طول كده
> 
> 
> يا خساره ع الرجاله يا ممتي​*


*
هههههههههههههههههه

معلش مرمر اختي برضه هههههههههههههههههههههه

*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *انا اسف *
> 
> *الكانز بتاعك هههههههههههه*​



*هههههههههههههههه
يسلاااااااام 
لالا تمام يا متى 
أنت جيت بقيت صاحبى وكفائة 
وطبعا أبقى تعالى الترفيهى ونكرموك فى قسمى بقى 
طرد حذف اى حاجة من اللى قلبك يحبها دى 30:
هههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mikel coco قال:


> *ع طول كده
> 
> 
> يا خساره ع الرجاله يا متي​*



*ههههههههههه
ياربى بوتجاااااااااااز متحرك :a4:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mattew قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ربنا علي المفتري خدت الكانز بتاعتي *​





*ربنا يسمع منك​*


----------



## MATTEW (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



coptic marmar قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> يسلاااااااام
> لالا تمام يا متى
> أنت جيت بقيت صاحبى وكفائة
> ...


*
ههههههههههههههههههههههه بجد يعني هبقي مشرف 

انا مش قادر ابعبر عن سعادتي الشديده هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> يسلاااااااام
> لالا تمام يا متى
> أنت جيت بقيت صاحبى وكفائة
> ...





*البت بتستغل انها مشرفه


هروح اسيح للكبير وهو يتصرف 30:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه بجد يعني هبقي مشرف
> 
> انا مش قادر ابعبر عن سعادتي الشديده هههههههههههههههههههههه*



*ياباشاااااااا ده أنا أديك عضويتى من بعد الكانز ده :smil16:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



coptic marmar قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> ياربى بوتجاااااااااااز متحرك :a4:*​





*يعني هو بيجيب نتيجه معاكي يختي​*


----------



## MATTEW (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



coptic marmar قال:


> *ياباشاااااااا ده أنا أديك عضويتى من بعد الكانز ده :smil16:*​



*هههههههههههههههه منتظر الباسورد في رساله خاصه *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



coptic marmar قال:


> *ياباشاااااااا ده أنا أديك عضويتى من بعد الكانز ده :smil16:*​



*
طب قوليلي وانا اجبلك صندوق ببس

والحجم العائلي كمان

مدام فيها العضويه بقي​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*ههههههههههه
يا ساااااااااااتر ما صدقتواااااا
متى ..
متنساش تقول لكوكو 
يا خسارة على الرجاله يا كوكو :hlp:
بصندوق البيبس بتاعه ده 
ههههههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



coptic marmar قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> يا ساااااااااااتر ما صدقتواااااا
> متى ..
> متنساش تقول لكوكو
> ...





*لع متي جدع وميجلهاش

واطلعي منها يابت​*
*ايه اللي قعدك مع الرجاله​*


----------



## MATTEW (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mikel coco قال:


> *لع متي جدع وميجلهاش
> 
> واطلعي منها يابت​*
> 
> *ايه اللي قعدك مع الرجاله​*



*حبيب قلبي و نعمه الصحوبيه *
*اي حاجه عايزها هجيبهاللك و عنيا فوقيهم  :Love_Letter_Send:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



MATTEW قال:


> *حبيب قلبي و نعمه الصحوبيه *
> *اي حاجه عايزها هجيبهاللك و عنيا فوقيهم  :Love_Letter_Send:*​




*تسلم عيونك ياحبي

وربنا يبعد عن طريقك اي مرمر 30:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*بسمع الترنيمة اللي في توقيعي حوالي 10 مرات ناو هههه*​


----------



## asmicheal (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

بحضر درس مدارس الاحد  عن مريم المصرية والتوبة 
وبتابع المنتدى 

وبصّبح على كل الموجودين 






​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*بسمع البوم الحاج تامر الجديد


وباكل تفاح كالعاده​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

بفطر وبسمع تامر الجديد برضو

بتغش منى يا واد يا كوكو انت​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> بفطر وبسمع تامر الجديد برضو
> 
> بتغش منى يا واد يا كوكو انت​





*مين بيغش من مين يابت

نفسي مره تكتبي كلمه

انا بذاكر  30:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههههه

كتبها فى مشاركات قبل كدة

انت اللى مش شوفتها بقا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كتبها فى مشاركات قبل كدة
> 
> انت اللى مش شوفتها بقا​





*العيب علي النضاره يختي​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههههه

ممكن اسلفك بتعتى
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MATTEW (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*كنت بقرأ الكتاب المقدس بعدين كنت هذاكر بس مش دلوقتي ههههههه

كل اما الواحد يجي يذاكر يلاقي نفسه خلاص مش قادر من النوم و بعد اما يقوم ميبقاش عايز ينام 

يا ساتر محدش عنده علاج للموضوع ده يا جماعه *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
اقولك يابنى
اسئل مجرب

انت تروح تضربلك 2 قهوة هيفوقوك

ولو مش فوقت روح ناملك ساعتين

ولو مش فوقت نام وريح نفسك 

بلا مذاكرة بلا وجع دماغ
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MATTEW (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه و نعمه النصائح الرائعه 

بس انا فعلا هعمل كده هخش انام ساعتين ولا حاجه  وبعدين اقوم اذاكر 

الأني مهما شرب قهوي كوكا حتي لو كافيين بس مش هيعملم اي تأثير 

محدش عنده نصيحه تانيه ههههههههههههه *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههههه

اى خدمة هات جنيه بقا
​


----------



## MATTEW (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*مين ؟؟؟؟  كام ؟؟؟؟؟؟ معيش فلوس ههههههه*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

ههههههههههه
الله الله
تاخد النصايح وتضحك عليا
هات الجنية احسنلك​


----------



## MATTEW (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*هههههههههههه مش لما اجربها الاول اشوفها شغاله ولا لأ و ساعتها نحاسبك علي الجنيه هههههه *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

ماسى ماسى
جربها اما نشوف اخرتها معاك
ههههههههههههه​​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

بشرب نوعناع وبكلم اصحابى​


----------



## sony_33 (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*بسمع ترنيمة تحت صليبك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اى خدمة هات جنيه بقا
> ​





*استغلاليه ع طول يابت :t30:​*


----------



## MATTEW (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*قلقان و مش عارف انام *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*اللي واخد عقلك يا متي​*


----------



## MATTEW (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*مليون حاجه واخده عقلي يا مايكل *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mikel coco قال:


> *استغلاليه ع طول يابت :t30:​*




امشى احسن اخد منك انت الجنية :t30:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mattew قال:


> *قلقان و مش عارف انام *​




عشان ضحكت عليا ومش ادتنى الجنيه
عارفة لو كنت ادهوتنى 
كنت هتنام مرتاح البال​


----------



## MATTEW (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*ده مش انهارده بس ده كل يوم *


----------



## ponponayah (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*بكلم سيندريلا
ومش بعمل حاجة تانى علشان تعبان :190vu:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

طب اقولك هات 2 جنيه 
وادعيلك دعوة تنومك على طول
بس هات الاول
عشان ضحكت عليا اولانى
​


----------



## MATTEW (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> طب اقولك هات 2 جنيه
> وادعيلك دعوة تنومك على طول
> بس هات الاول
> عشان ضحكت عليا اولانى
> ​



*خدي اللي انتي عايزاه بس انام *

*و القلق يروح *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

شيل كل اللى فى دماغك
وانسى اى حاجة مزعلاك
وركز فى حاجة حلوة واسرح فيها
وانت مغمض عنيك وجرب تنام​


----------



## MATTEW (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> شيل كل اللى فى دماغك
> وانسى اى حاجة مزعلاك
> وركز فى حاجة حلوة واسرح فيها
> وانت مغمض عنيك وجرب تنام​


*
هجرب و لو نفعت هيبقي ليكي عندي حلاوه كبيره ههههههههه

*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههه اوك
جرب وهستنى اشوف بكرة​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> امشى احسن اخد منك انت الجنية :t30:​




*
انا شايف اني امشي احسن​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



ponponayah قال:


> *بكلم سيندريلا
> ومش بعمل حاجة تانى علشان تعبان :190vu:​*




*كفايه عليكي سندريلا


:heat: :heat: :heat:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*بسمع ردايو مارمرقس


وعايز انام بس مش عارف كالعاده​*


----------



## ponponayah (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*



mikel coco قال:


> *كفايه عليكي سندريلا
> 
> 
> :heat: :heat: :heat:​*




*هههههههههههههههههههه
اهى سبتنى ومشيت
وسبتنى قاعد لوحدى *​


----------



## asmicheal (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

لغيت موضوع 

حسيت هيتفهم غلط 

وبسمع مزامير 

وبقرا على النت لان اسرتى ب الخدمة فى خلوة وانا مزهاقكم الجمعة دى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

انا بشرب نوعناع وبلبس هخرج واسيبكم :t30:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بتعمل اية دلوقتى  هههههههههههههه*

*بشرب شاي 


وبسمع اغاني​*


----------



## *koki* (25 يونيو 2010)

> بتعمل اية دلوقتى يا عفريت


انا بضحك على موضوعك ه ه ه 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 يونيو 2010)

باكل كنتالوب​


----------



## Mason (25 يونيو 2010)

بسمع ترنيمة لهايدى منتصر 
ومتابعة ف المنتدى


----------



## sony_33 (25 يونيو 2010)

*عادى ماسك الماوس وايدى على الكيبورد
هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2010)

*هروح انام*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يونيو 2010)

بشرب قهوة وبكلم اصحابى​


----------



## ponponayah (26 يونيو 2010)

*بشرب بيبسى وبكلم سيندريلا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يونيو 2010)

*بوني بتكلم سندريلا


وانا بكلم نفسي​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههه

تعالى يا مايكل نعمل فيك ثواب
وامرنا لله​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يونيو 2010)

*ثواب معاكي انتي


لأ انا اكلم نفسي احسن يختي​*


----------



## ponponayah (26 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
اتفضل معانا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يونيو 2010)

*عشان خطرك انتي بس يا بووني


وربنا يستر علينا من سندريلا​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يونيو 2010)

تصدق انا غلطنالك
يلا بونى نكمل وحدينا

خليه يكلم نفسه بقا

خيرا تعمل ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يونيو 2010)

*وانتي كنتي بتعملي خير يابت


يبقي متعرفيش بقي اللي فيها​*


----------



## ponponayah (26 يونيو 2010)

*تؤتؤ كوكو طيب
خليه معانا يا سيندريلا​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يونيو 2010)

مش شوفتى بيقول اية

شكله مش طيوووب خاالص​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *تؤتؤ كوكو طيب
> خليه معانا يا سيندريلا​*





*شوفتي الكلام يابت يا سندريلا

ربنا يخليكي يا بووني

ياللي رافعه من معنوياتي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> مش شوفتى بيقول اية
> 
> شكله مش طيوووب خاالص​





*بعض ما عندكم يختي:t30:​*


----------



## ponponayah (26 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *شوفتي الكلام يابت يا سندريلا
> 
> ربنا يخليكي يا بووني
> 
> ياللي رافعه من معنوياتي​*





*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليك يا كوكو
وصدقنى سيندريلا برضو طيبة*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يونيو 2010)

حاضر يابونى
عسان خاطرك بس​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يخليك يا كوكو
> وصدقنى سيندريلا برضو طيبة*​





*أشك :t9:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> حاضر يابونى
> عسان خاطرك بس​





*لا طيبه وحنينه يابت من يومك :heat:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *أشك :t9:​*





لية هو انت دبوس :new6::new6:​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> لية هو انت دبوس :new6::new6:​​





*ايه الخفه دي يابت ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *لا طيبه وحنينه يابت من يومك :heat:​*




طول عمرى يا واد :t9:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> طول عمرى يا واد :t9:​




*
مفتريه يابت :smil8:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يونيو 2010)

ولا يهمنى :t30::t30:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2010)

*بقرأ الكومنتات هههههههههه*
*بتاعتكم والله يكون في عونك يا مايكل*
*وبالك انت لو انا جيت معاهم ههههههه*
*هنعملو احلي واجب *
*looooooooooooooooooool*​


----------



## ponponayah (27 يونيو 2010)

*انا بناكف فى سيندريلا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
احلى مناكفة يا حبى​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (27 يونيو 2010)

بقلب فى النـــــــــت  ومستنية ماما تحضرلى الفطار


----------



## asmicheal (27 يونيو 2010)

كنت اقرا على النت وهنا وبفكر فى موضوع  شاغلنى ممكن اكتبة 

وبسمع موسيقى ينى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2010)

*بتصفح في المنتدي وبسمع ترانيم
وبكلم مايكل
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يونيو 2010)

*بكلم روووكا


وبتصفح المنتدي*


----------



## MATTEW (28 يونيو 2010)

*مش بعمل حاجه 

فاضي *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يونيو 2010)

*معرفش انا بعمل ايه اصلا
بس اكيد في حاجه حلوه في الموضوع*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (28 يونيو 2010)

*عندي زوغطة *​


----------



## MATTEW (28 يونيو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *معرفش انا بعمل ايه اصلا
> بس اكيد في حاجه حلوه في الموضوع*



*ههههههههههههه يا حق المفروض تكتبي انتي بتعملي ايه في الوقت ده 

زي مثلا انا دلوقتي برد عليكي و هكذا 

و قاعد علي الاب بدور علي اي حاجه اعملها و عمال اكلم كيرلس بس هو منفضني و بيقولي عندي زغوطه ههههههههههه *


----------



## MATTEW (28 يونيو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *عندي زوغطة *​




خش اشرب امبو و هي هتروح او اكتم نفسك ساعتين و بأذن الله هترتاح خالص ههههههه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (28 يونيو 2010)

mattew قال:


> خش اشرب امبو و هي هتروح او اكتم نفسك ساعتين و بأذن الله هترتاح خالص ههههههه



*اه يا واطي !
هههههه
*​


----------



## MATTEW (28 يونيو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *اه يا واطي !
> هههههه
> *​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جرب بس و تعالي قولي النتيجه ههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يونيو 2010)

MATTEW قال:


> *ههههههههههههه يا حق المفروض تكتبي انتي بتعملي ايه في الوقت ده
> 
> زي مثلا انا دلوقتي برد عليكي و هكذا
> 
> و قاعد علي الاب بدور علي اي حاجه اعملها و عمال اكلم كيرلس بس هو منفضني و بيقولي عندي زغوطه ههههههههههه *



*منا عارفه يا فادي
ماانت بردو دخلت وقولت مش بتعمل حاجه مع انك قاعد ع النت وبتكتب رد
فانا كنت بعمل حاجه بس مش مركزه ايه هي او مش عايزه اقول ههههههههههههههه
يعني ايه زغوطه :t9:
*


----------



## MATTEW (28 يونيو 2010)

الزعوطه يعني لما تكوني مثلا واكله اكله كبيره فالمعده بتتمدد علشان تاخد الأكل ده كله في اثناء تمدد المعده بيحصل زي حاجه اسمها زغطه ههههههههه انا مش عارف اشرح الجزء ده ازاي بس بيحصل لما الواحد بياكل كتير


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يونيو 2010)

*اها فهمت 
بسمع اغنيه مغربيه *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يونيو 2010)

*انا في المنتدي​*

*وبشرب ميه عشان زوغطه كيرلس​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يونيو 2010)

*بتصفح المنتدي وبسمع ترانيم*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 يونيو 2010)

بكلم كريتيك
وبسمع اغانى​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2010)

*بتصفح المنتدى 
وبكلم حد بس هو مشغول ومطنش ع الاخر
*


----------



## MATTEW (29 يونيو 2010)

*مين ده يا حق هههههههه


انا حاليا داخل انام ههههههه *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2010)

mattew قال:


> *مين ده يا حق هههههههه
> 
> 
> انا حاليا داخل انام ههههههه *



*ههههههههههههه

منته عارفو يا فادي
منته كنت بتشتكي منو امبارح
طيب حاليا تصبح على خير *


----------



## MATTEW (29 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههه مهو منفضني انا كمان *

*مش عارف هو بيعمل ايه كل ده *

*بس لما اشوفه *​


----------



## dodoz (29 يونيو 2010)

_قاعدة على النت وبقرأ قصة_​


----------



## asmicheal (29 يونيو 2010)

تعالوا اسمعوا معايا لايف 







 


درس كتاب ابونا داود لمعى 
يلية كلمة روحية لابونا داود لمعى 

وانتم على المنتدى يمكنكم المتابعة 



*http://www.stmarkoschurch.com/stmarkos/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=55*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2010)

*بعمل زي كل يوم بتصفح المنتدي*​


----------



## دمعه عينيا (29 يونيو 2010)

بسمع مزيكا وبتصفح المنتدى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2010)

*بكلم بنت العدرا وكيوبيد*​


----------



## sony_33 (29 يونيو 2010)

*قاعد زهقان مش لاقى حد اطلع فى غلى
ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *قاعد زهقان مش لاقى حد اطلع فى غلى
> ههههههههههههههههه*​


*لا حول الله يارب*
*اقرب حد موجود عندك طلع فيه غلك ولا تزعل نفسك:t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يونيو 2010)

*بسمع اغاني


وبكلم روكا​*


----------



## MATTEW (30 يونيو 2010)

قاعد مخنوق و بسمع اغاني و بحاول انكش مايكل كوكو ههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يونيو 2010)

*وطبعا نكشني ورخم كالعاده


بكلم روكا

وبكلم فادي ( غصب وعافيه )​*


----------



## MATTEW (30 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههه
نكشتك يا مايكل 

*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يونيو 2010)

*مردودالك ياعم فادي​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يونيو 2010)

*بشرب شاي وقاعده افكر في حاجااااااااات كتييييييييييييره
وطبعا برد هنا *


----------



## dodoz (30 يونيو 2010)

_فتحه المنتدى والفيس_​


----------



## asmicheal (30 يونيو 2010)

فاتحة اجتماع الصلاة 

وبعدة اجتماع ابونا بولس جورج 

لايف 

لو تحبوا تتابعوا معايا وبشاغب معاكم فى المنتدى 


http://www.stmarkoschurch.com/stmarkos/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=55


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (30 يونيو 2010)

*لسة جاي من برة*
*حران*
*جعان*
*فتحت الايميل*
*بكلم فادي *
*برد في الموضوع*

*اي طلبات تااااانية  ???*​


----------



## asmicheal (30 يونيو 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *لسة جاي من برة*
> 
> *حران*
> *جعان*
> ...


 


:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اية دة جاى تتخانق يا اخينا انت 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههه

روح اتغدى بدل ما تاكلنا كدة 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يونيو 2010)

*قاعده بعيط من الفرحه وبرد في المنتدى*


----------



## asmicheal (30 يونيو 2010)

http://www.stmarkoschurch.com/stmarkos/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=55



الفرق بين الحسم والحزم 



مع من تحسم ؟

1- مع نفسك اولا مع خطيتك مع ضعفك 

2- المستبيح بالخطية والشر 

3- بمن يطالبنى بكسر الوصية 

4- مع المستغل 

5- حسم  فى العقيدة 




​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 يونيو 2010)

قلبى مشغول بحبيبى


----------



## dodoz (30 يونيو 2010)

_بتفرج على فيلم وقاعدة على النت_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 يونيو 2010)

بشرب ليمون سخن​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يونيو 2010)

*استعانا علي الشقا بالله وبندور علي حد نزهقه في عيشته هههههه*​


----------



## asmicheal (14 يوليو 2010)

بسمع راديو مارمرقص 


http://www.stmarkoschurch.com/stmarkos/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=55



ابونا بولس جورج


----------



## asmicheal (14 يوليو 2010)

ابونا بولس جورج 

اليوم 











قريب اللة من منكسرى القلوب 

من منكسرى القلوب 


ا- المظلوم ... الظلم يكسر القلب 

2- الحزين ...  الحزن يكسر القلب 

3- احتياج ... الاحتياج يكسر القلب 



لية ربنا قريب منهم 

1- لان  اللة حنين   الخروف الضال والمريض حتى يشفى فى كل ضيقهم تضايق 

2- لان منكسرى القلوب   يصرخون الى اللة 




ماذا يفعل اللة لمنكسرى القلوب 

1- يخلص وينقذ

2- يعضدد ويعطى قوة وسلام

3- يعوض فى الزمن الاتى 


واجبى انا اية 

1- اثق واؤمن بوجود وقوة اللة 

2- اصرخ لربنا 

3- لازم يكون ليك دور مع المظلوم والحزين و المحتاج


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

*انا بصراحة ... من المعجبين بالموضوع ده *
*فحبيت أنطته تاني *

*أنا بشرب دلوقتي -مخاوي- :new2:*
*وبحضر الغدا :a82:*​


----------



## ميرنا (1 مايو 2012)

بناقر فى الخلق


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> بناقر فى الخلق


 
*وحدووووووووووووووه*​


----------



## ميرنا (1 مايو 2012)

لا اله الا هو


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 مايو 2012)

حلو الموضوع دة انا اول مرة اشوفه

انا كنت بكتب اخر جزء و بسمع اغانى


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2012)

انا برد فى موضوع ( بتعمل ايه دلوقتى )


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا برد فى موضوع ( بتعمل ايه دلوقتى )


*لا عسل :ranting:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2012)

> *لا عسل :ranting:*



ههههههههه طب ما ده شيئ معروف :t33:


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2012)

انا مستنى خبر 
يا يطلع حلو 
يا يطلع وحش 
بس هو لسه بيتحضر وزمانه جاى


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههه طب ما ده شيئ معروف :t33:


 
*يا حلاوتك *​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> انا مستنى خبر
> يا يطلع حلو
> يا يطلع وحش
> بس هو لسه بيتحضر وزمانه جاى



*هههههههههه*
*شكلك طالب بيتزا بالسي فود :t33:*​


----------



## mero_engel (1 مايو 2012)

بسمع ام بي ثري


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مايو 2012)

*بفكر كالعاده*


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مايو 2012)

بفكر :11azy:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مايو 2012)

*بشرب شاي عشان افوق​*


----------



## oesi no (11 مايو 2012)

بتوجع


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 مايو 2012)

بفكر برضو


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> بفكر :11azy:





^_^mirna قال:


> بفكر برضو



_*اتكونشى انتى اخت العالم اينشتاين وانا مش واخد بالى ؟ :a63:*_​


----------



## +febronia+ (11 مايو 2012)

ولا حاكة ..


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 مايو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> _*اتكونشى انتى اخت العالم اينشتاين وانا مش واخد بالى ؟ :a63:*_​



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
عرفت ازاى :a63:


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 مايو 2012)

كالعاده بفكر :smil8:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مايو 2012)

بشتغل....


----------



## Samir poet (13 مايو 2012)

بتصفح الانترنت برضو عادى​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عرفت ازاى :a63:


*ييييييييه دا سديقى الروح بالروح بيقولى على كل حاجة*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 مايو 2012)

بفكرررررررررررر :010105~332:


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 مايو 2012)

_*بشرب كولا *_​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 مايو 2012)

thinking abt .....


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 مايو 2012)

بلعب


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> بلعب



اجى العب معاكى طيب :spor2:


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> بلعب



*ايه؟ *​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 مايو 2012)

بفكرررررررر


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> اجى العب معاكى طيب :spor2:



ههههههههههههه تدفعى كام leasantr


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 مايو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *ايه؟ *​



مش هقولك :a63:


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> مش هقولك :a63:


* 

ما انتى لو تعرفى انا عملت ايه النهاردة..كنتى قولتى؟*​


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2012)

بحاول ابان متماسك قدر المستطاع


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 مايو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *
> 
> ما انتى لو تعرفى انا عملت ايه النهاردة..كنتى قولتى؟*​



:t9::t9:
طب قول وانا اقول :vava:


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> :t9::t9:
> طب قول وانا اقول :vava:


:a63:
*:a63:مش هقولك *:a63:
*:a63:* ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 مايو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> :a63:
> *:a63:مش هقولك *:a63:
> *:a63:* ​



:t32:


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> :t32:


*آآآآى :hlp:*​


----------

